# Winterpokal Rhein-Main/Taunus - Wer macht mit?



## wintergriller (22. September 2010)

Also Mädels, wie sieht's aus?

Wer hat Bock sich gegenseitig im Team zu motivieren, und evtl. auch gelegentlich zusammen zu biken?

Gruß,
Daniela


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2010)

hier! *wink*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (23. September 2010)

... dann wären wir schon zu zweit 

Auf Mädels, da geht noch was!


----------



## Bettina (24. September 2010)

Wiesbaden liegt auch am Taunus!
Ich wäre dabei, gerne auch bei gemeinsamen Ausfahrten.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. September 2010)

Wir beide ... Taunusschnecke & Angsthase 62 ...  fahren auch im kommenden Winter im Taunus und würden mitmachen  (ich spreche mal für Angsthase, sie ist im Urlaub ohne Netz)


----------



## wintergriller (24. September 2010)

Perfekt!

Dann wären wir ja quasi schon komplett 

Gibt es Vorschläge für den Teamnamen?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. September 2010)

Ja prima!
Name? Oh, da fällt uns doch bestimmt was lustiges hessisches ein! Ich bin ja hier nicht so einheimisch (wobei, mittlerweile dann nach so vielen Jahren eigentlich doch...)


----------



## wintergriller (24. September 2010)

...bin ja auch nicht aus Hessen! 
Also wenn es hessisch werden soll: Habe wir eine namenskreative Hessin im Team??


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. September 2010)

falls wir alle nur eigeplackte sind, muss es natürlich nicht hessisch sein


----------



## Bettina (24. September 2010)

Bin zugereist


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. September 2010)

Ich bin auch nur eine "Heegelaafene" (lt. Hessisch-Wörterbuch: Zugereiste) 
... von Angsthasse 62 weiss ich es nicht.

Aber bis zum Beginn des WP haben wir ja noch etwas Zeit für die Namensfindung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (25. September 2010)

hallo zusammen,

seid ihr schon komplett?

vg speciallady


----------



## Deleted92756 (26. September 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> seid ihr schon komplett?



In der Reihenfolge der Interessensbekundungen:

Wintergriller
Frau Rauscher
Bettina
Taunusschnecke +
Angsthase 62

= 5 = ein Team.


----------



## Bettina (26. September 2010)

Übrigens ist mir namenstechnisch was eingefallen:
LOTTe. 
Ladies Only Taunus Team


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. September 2010)

Die Frage ist: sollen wie im letzten Jahr alle Teams einheitlich
mit "Ladies Only" beginnen und danach der "Teamname"?


----------



## wintergriller (27. September 2010)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: sollen wie im letzten Jahr alle Teams einheitlich
> mit "Ladies Only" beginnen und danach der "Teamname"?



Wäre dafür!
Mit der Teamsuche im Winterpokal kann man so immer recht einfach überprüfen wie das eigene Team so im Vergleich mit den anderen Ladies only Teams da steht 



> Übrigens ist mir namenstechnisch was eingefallen:
> LOTTe.
> Ladies Only Taunus Team



Klingt schonmal nicht schlecht. Da wahrscheinlich eh nur "Zugereiste" im Team sind, brauchen wir glaube ich keinen besonders hessischen Namen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. September 2010)

einverstanden! Wobei ein kleines Main im Namen fehlt... 
Ladies Only Main Taunus Team ?
Lässt sich leider nicht mehr so nett abkürzen....

oder vielleicht mal ein Alternativvorschlag: 
Ladies Only Main Taunus Mädels ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. September 2010)

Ladies Only Main Taunus Team

Find ich gut


----------



## wintergriller (30. September 2010)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ladies Only Main Taunus Team
> 
> Find ich gut




Wäre auch dafür. Ich glaube damit fühlen sich sowohl die Taunus als auch die Main Mädels angesprochen.

Bischen Zeit haben wir ja noch, wenn bis dahin keine mehr eine total kreative SuperMegaÜberNamensIdee hat  würde ich sagen nehmen wir Ladies Only Main Taunus Team!

PS: Mein Mann hatte auch schon einen ganz tollen Namensvorschlag: Taunusbienen (alternativ auch Taunushummeln, je nach Trainingszustand) so ein Fiesling....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2010)

find ich ja irgendwie ganz niedlich... 
also, die Bienen, nicht die Hummeln, dafür darfst Du ihm mal die Luft aus den Reifen lassen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ab ca. Anfang Oktober konnte in den letzten Jahren mit der Winterpokal-Teambildung angefangen werden. Ich nehme an, dass es dieses Jahr ähnlich sein wird.

Da ich morgen in den jährlichen Herbst-Bike-Urlaub fahre und mich deshalb ggf. nicht sofort anmelden kann, bitte ich darum, mir das Teamplätzchen freizuhalten. Danke.
Bin ab ca. 10./11.10. wieder da...


----------



## wintergriller (4. Oktober 2010)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ab ca. Anfang Oktober konnte in den letzten Jahren mit der Winterpokal-Teambildung angefangen werden. Ich nehme an, dass es dieses Jahr ähnlich sein wird.
> 
> Da ich morgen in den jährlichen Herbst-Bike-Urlaub fahre und mich deshalb ggf. nicht sofort anmelden kann, bitte ich darum, mir das Teamplätzchen freizuhalten. Danke.
> Bin ab ca. 10./11.10. wieder da...



Platz wird freigehalten!
Gibt es eigentlich schon was von Angsthase62? Ist sie dabei?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja bin ich !!!

Da ich erst vor ein paar Tagen aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin kann ich leider erst jetzt antworten. Natürlich mache ich gerne bei euch im WP mit.
Freue mich schon aufs biken bei Matsch und Kälte.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## wintergriller (4. Oktober 2010)

Somit wären wir also definitiv komplett, und müssen und nur noch auf einen Teamnamen festlegen!
Gibt es weitere Vorschäge, welcher Name ist euer Favorit?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Oktober 2010)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ladies Only Main Taunus Team
> 
> Find ich gut




ja, oder?


----------



## wintergriller (6. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, oder?



Ja 

Wann kan man denn endlich anmelden........

Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen eher Rennrad gefahren bin (Vorbereitung für das letzte Rennen des Jahres: Münsterland Giro) und mein Uncle Jimbo seit dem Freeride-Alpencross mit einer mangelhaften Ersatzhinterradbremse ausgestattet ist, soll nun endlich meine reparierte The One diese Woche wiederkommen.

......habe gerade eine Zimmer in Winterberg gebucht und werde den Bikepark am WE mal ausgiebig testen. Das Wetter soll ja traumhaft werden


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. Oktober 2010)

Also den Teamnamen find ich auch gut. Passt schon .

@ Wintergriller

wünsche dir viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in Winterberg. Wollte dort immer auch schon immer mal hin habe es aber bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft. Vielleicht klappt es ja im nächsten Jahr.


LG Angsthase62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (8. Oktober 2010)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Wintergriller
> 
> wünsche dir viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in Winterberg. Wollte dort immer auch schon immer mal hin habe es aber bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft. Vielleicht klappt es ja im nächsten Jahr.
> 
> ...



Danke  Spass werde ich haben!
Meine Bremse ist natürlich wieder mal nicht gekommen.... musste gestern in einer sprichwörtlichen Nacht und Nebel Aktion die "gute" Tektro von meinem Hardtail ins Enduro implantieren.....


....sieht :kotz: aus, die Ergonomie hinsichtlich Einfingerbremse ist eine Katastrophe, aber wenigstens kann ich bremsen!

Werde dann mal berichten wie es war!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Oktober 2010)

*Es geht bald los...*

Die Seiten aus 2009 sind verschwunden, dafür prangt jetzt auf der Teamgründungsseite der Hinweis:

! Neue Saison ist noch nicht aktiviert ... 

Auf der Startseite steht:
"Auch diesen Winter hast du wieder die Möglichkeit, *vom 01.11.2010 bis zum 27.03.2011* deine Trainingszeiten mit denen vieler anderer zu vergleichen, dich zusätzlich zum Sport treiben zu motivieren..."

Zur Erinnerung:
Die Regeln stehen hier.

*@Wintergriller*
Bist Du da + hast Zeit das Team anzumelden?
Das dürfte in den nächsten Tagen soweit sein.

Dazu auf der Startseite rechts unten unter dem Begriff "TEAMS" auf Mein Team klicken und das Team dort gründen.
Weitere Fragen kann ich gerne beantworten, mache zum 5. Mal beim Winterpokal mit


----------



## wintergriller (15. Oktober 2010)

Keine Sorge, den Bikepark habe ich gut und fast sturzfrei überstanden 

Bin also weitehin regelmäßig hier unterwegs und werde das Team sobald es möglich ist auch anmelden.
Ist übrigends mein dritter Winterpokal. Der erste war noch ohne Team, der im letzten Jahr mit Team.
Allerdings hat für mich der WP letztes Jahr direkt mit einer vierwöchigen Krankschreibung und weiteren sechs Monaten mit diversen Nachwirkungen dessen begonnen.

Es kann dieses Jahr also nur besser werden 

Sind noch alle Interessentinnen dabei?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Oktober 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Sind noch alle Interessentinnen dabei?



Ich: ja


----------



## Bettina (15. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei, auch wenn ich die ersten 6 Wochen wegen Klinikaufenthalt nicht viel werde beitragen können... aber danach...da wird dann geradelt.
Spikereiden stehen bereit, Matschreifen auch!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Oktober 2010)

*fingerhoch*


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wurde heute morgen verkündet: Ab morgen könnten die Teams gegründet werden.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (16. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch noch dabei  

LG Angsthase62


----------



## wintergriller (18. Oktober 2010)

Ladies Only Main Taunus Team ist angelegt: Ich könnt euch jetzt anmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. Oktober 2010)

Erledigt. Du kannst bestätigen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2010)

dito


----------



## wintergriller (18. Oktober 2010)

2 x done


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Oktober 2010)

Dito


----------



## Bettina (18. Oktober 2010)

Geschafft!


----------



## wintergriller (19. Oktober 2010)

Once again: 2 x done!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. Oktober 2010)

Na dann kanns ja losgehen. Wann ist endlich der 1.11.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich bald, denn dann wird auch hoffentlich mein neues Radl geliefert *freu*


----------



## wintergriller (25. Oktober 2010)

So: Der WP muss jetzt langsam anfangen! Meine Form ist nämlich total im Keller 

Seit dem letzten German Cycling Cup Rennen am 3.Oktober bin ich nicht mehr "richtig" Rad gefahren! Bikepark mit Lift zählt an dieser Stelle nicht!
Am Donnerstag dann endlich die neue Bremse an das Enduro gebaut und am Samstag zu einer Tour gestartet..... habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so auf dem Bike gequält


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde auch, es kann endlich mal losgehen, denn je eher es losgeht umso schneller ist der Winter auch wieder vorbei  Und ich bin definitiv kein Wintermensch, eher Sommerfrühlingherbstmesch


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bald, denn dann wird auch hoffentlich mein neues Radl geliefert *freu*



Was gibt's denn?
Der 1.11. ist in Teilen von D ja Feiertag.... Das heißt, es kann geradelt werden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Oktober 2010)

Hier in Hessen ist das natürlich kein Feiertag 

und das hier gibts bald


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. Oktober 2010)

Sehr nett. Wünsche dir viel Freude mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## Bettina (27. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schick, weißt du schon was es wiegen wird und hast  Schwarz/Lime gewählt?


----------



## 4mate (27. Oktober 2010)

12,2 Kg (2010)

2011-specialized-mountain-bikes-actual-weights


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Oktober 2010)

im zweiten link ist mein Modell leider nicht dabei, ich gehe davon aus dass die 2011er Modelle leichter geworden sind, und rechne mit deutlich unter 12kg !? Mein Cube wog ja ab Werk schon nur 12,3... Mal sehen. Ich werde es dann mal auf die Waage stellen!
Und ja, schwarz lime


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2010)

jippie, ich habe heute auch endlich meinen ersten Beitrag geleistet


----------



## wintergriller (4. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> jippie, ich habe heute auch endlich meinen ersten Beitrag geleistet



  

Bei mir war wegen eines anderen Termins gestern nur Indoorsport möglich.... für heute abend ist aber wieder ein Nightride geplant


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. November 2010)

ja, war ja gestern auch nur Indoor... wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt werde ich mal wieder "echt" radeln


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2010)

also ich muss sagen, das mit dem Winterpokal motiviert tatsächlich, ein bisschen mehr zu tun. Ich fahre jetzt freiwillig schon eine Stunde früher in die Muckibude, um vorm Spinning noch ein bisschen Geräte zu machen  Das ist gut so, denn ich habe wieder etwas zugelegt, das muss wieder runter... Also mein persönliches Winterpokalziel: 4-5kg!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. November 2010)

So gleich werd ich auch mal Punkte eintragen. Bin die ganze Woche nicht dazu gekommen.

4-5 kg ist auch eine wunderbaren WP Ziel


----------



## wintergriller (9. November 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich das Wetter am Wochenende verbrochen??

In Schmitten hat es Samstag früh angefangen zu regnen (und ich rede nicht von ein paar Tropfen!!) und bis Montag früh nicht wieder aufgehört.....

....und jetzt muss ich wieder arbeiten und es regnet nicht mehr! Dumm nur, dass ich auf Dienstreise bin und absolut keine Zeit für Sport übrig bleibt!

Am Donnerstag komme ich zurück: Vielleicht geht dann wieder ein Nightride!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. November 2010)

ja das ist ein Traumwetter


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. November 2010)

Mein Ziel: den Mont Ventoux nächstes Jahr schneller und mit weniger "Zwangspausen" hochfahren als diesen Sommer 

Mein Plan: im Winterhalbjahr möglichst kontinuierlich etwas Sport machen und auch das von mir so gehasste Laufen einzubeziehen (mal sehen wie lange ich die Lauferei dieses Mal durchhalte ).

Meine Gegner: die kaputt(geraucht)e Lunge  und der innere Schweinehund ... fetter Mistkerl, der besonders vor dem Laufen immer die Wohnungstür blockiert. Aber ich kann ihn austricksen: mein altes RR steht auf der Rolle, da muss ich nicht raus 
Heute habe ich's allerdings nach dem ersten Pott Kaffee (vor dem 'richtigen' Frühstück) geschafft rauszukommen und meine kleine Parkrunde zu drehen. Trocken war es auch


----------



## wintergriller (10. November 2010)

Also gut, hier mal meine Gründe für den WP:

Meine Ziele 2011 (ziemlich ähnlich wie die letzten Jahre ): 
Den Alpencross im Sommer gut überstehen, hat dieses Jahr nicht ganz geklappt, da ich nach einem üblen Sturz abbrechen muste. Beim einigen GCC Rennen teilnehmen und der Mont Ventoux steht auch wieder auf meiner Liste. Meine letzte Zeit war ziemlich exakt 2h, allein, im oberen Teil also richtig mit dem Wind gekämpft 

Mein Plan: Wenn möglich biken, ansonsten Studio, Rolle und das ungeliebte Laufen/Skilanglaufen....

Meine Gegner: Das Wetter im Taunus (verdammt war das viel Schnee im letzten Winter, da haben auch Spikes irgendwann nix mehr genützt) und die Tatsache, dass ich die meiste Zeit des Winters beruflich in einer Gegend verbringe wo Outdoorsport im Winter nicht immer möglich ist! Werde dort wenn möglich Laufen/Skilanglaufen und Snowboarden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2010)

also ich habe jetzt eigentlich keine Ausrede mehr, mein funkelniegelnagelneues Stumpi steht hier vor mir und blitzt mich an 

Ihr radelt also den Mont Ventoux? Wisst ihr, dass ich in meiner Kindheit jede (!) Osterferien an dessen Fuß verbracht habe? Meine Tante lebt dort in der Nähe und wir waren da immer campen, seeehr schön dort.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> funkelniegelnagelneues Stumpi


Gratulation  



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Meine Tante lebt dort in der Nähe und wir waren da immer campen.


Du Glückliche ... es ist wirklich eine traumhafte Gegend da. Leider kenne ich niemand in der Ecke...


----------



## wintergriller (10. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt eigentlich keine Ausrede mehr, mein funkelniegelnagelneues Stumpi steht hier vor mir und blitzt mich an



Auch von mir: Glückwunsch 



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ihr radelt also den Mont Ventoux? Wisst ihr, dass ich in meiner Kindheit jede (!) Osterferien an dessen Fuß verbracht habe? Meine Tante lebt dort in der Nähe und wir waren da immer campen, seeehr schön dort.



Ja! Wirklich sehr tolle Gegend. Bin zwei bis dreimal im Jahr für jeweils zwei/drei Wochen zum arbeiten dort!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2010)

kann man da auch schön mountainbiken? (Ihr fahrt da doch sicherlich RR?)


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. November 2010)

Zwei mal JA 

Ich bin dort mit dem RR unterwegs.
Und auch zum Mountainbiken wird die Gegend sehr gelobt. 
Es gibt etliche Unterlagen zu MTB-Strecken dort/im Luberon etwas weiter südlich.
Ich persönlich fahre MTB jedoch lieber in den Vogesen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. November 2010)

ok, vielleicht wäre das mal wieder ein Reiseziel...

aber "Schneggsche", Du legst ja hier beim Pokal ganz schön vor, habe ich gerade gesehen! 

Spinning war heut irgendwie nix, ich hatte schon nach 10 Minuten nen Puls von 170 und meine Beinchen wollten gaaar nicht treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (12. November 2010)

Falls Du noch Infos zum Biken dort brauchst, können wir Dich wohl versorgen ... melde Dich einfach, wenn es soweit ist.

Und ja ... beim WP hat doch "des Schneggsche" mit seiner artgerechten Fortbewegung endlich auch mal einen Vorteil 

In den letzten Wintern habe ich gemerkt, dass ich weniger schnell an Kondition verliere und besser ins Frühjahr starten kann, wenn ich versuche mich möglichst jeden Tag ein bischen zu bewegen.  Angsthase + ich fahren meistens 1x pro Woche zusammen und ansonsten mache ich meine Einkaufstouren zum Bauernhof oder quäle die Rolle bei 'schlechtem Wetter'.

Heute morgen habe ich mein Auto in die Werkstatt gebracht, das trockene Wetter genutzt und und bin von dort aus eine kleine 'Inspektionsrunde' auf einem Teil des Niddaradweges gefahren. 
Zwar ist für mich der Sinn des Winterpokals eine Motivationshilfe um Sport zu machen ... nicht um Punkte zu sammeln ... aber so kommen doch etliche zusammen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. November 2010)

So und nun muß ich endlich mal Punkte nachtragen. Kommt so einiges zusammen wenn man nur einmal in der Woche einträgt.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (14. November 2010)

Bei dem Super-Frühlingswetter im November  habe ich mich bei ca. +18° nochmal mit meinem  BMC in der Wetterau ausgetobt. 
Bin kurz/kurz gefahren ... selbst die Windjacke mit Belüftung war zu warm ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. November 2010)

uuuh was das herrlich heute! Das Stumpi ist vollgematscht, und es fährt soooo scheee!
Leider war es echt glitschig am Berg, da bin ich recht verhalten runtergefahren...

Trotzdem war ich froh um die Windstopperhose ...


----------



## wintergriller (15. November 2010)

War das ein genialer Tag gestern  

Sind eine tolle Runde über Feldberg, kleiner Feldberg, Viktoriatempel, Hohemark, Altenhöfe, Fuchtanz und rotes Kreuz gefahren.

Ich frage mich nur, was die Leute machen, wenn es mal wirklich Winter wird. Das meiste Fußvolk am Feldberg war mit dicken Jacken, Handschuhen und Ohrwärmern/Mützen unterwegs. Die haben uns in unseren kurzen Hosen teilweise angestarrt als wenn wir Aliens wären! 

.....die Ganzkörperschlammpackung hat vielleicht auch noch was dazu beigetragen....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. November 2010)

ach ihr wart das mit den kurzen Klamotten? 
Ich war auch relativ warm eingepackt, aber ich friere ja sogar im Sommer 

(Scherz, aber wir waren auch gestern dort unterwegs, vielleicht sind wir uns ja unbekannterweise begegnet?!)


----------



## wintergriller (16. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ach ihr wart das mit den kurzen Klamotten?
> Ich war auch relativ warm eingepackt, aber ich friere ja sogar im Sommer
> 
> (Scherz, aber wir waren auch gestern dort unterwegs, vielleicht sind wir uns ja unbekannterweise begegnet?!)



Nö, sind wir nicht..... habe natürlich die ganze Zeit geschaut ob uns eine glücklich grinsende Specifahrerin über den Weg fährt 

....wobei mir wieder aufgefallen ist: Warum haben die meisten Mädels so einen verbissenen Gesichtsausdruck beim biken??


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2010)

weil sie meistens versuchen, ihrem Göttergatten hinterherzukommen?  Oder weil sie doofe Räder fahren müssen?


----------



## wintergriller (17. November 2010)

So: Der innere Schweinehund wurde heute früh nach langem Kampf erfolgreich bezwungen  

Um 6:00Uhr habe ich mich bei frischen 0°C mit dem Hardtail auf den Weg zur Arbeit gemacht


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. November 2010)

Nachdem im Forum schon von frischem Schnee im Taunus berichtet wurde, musste ich heute doch auch mal nachsehen. 





Schön war's 
Leider aber doch schon etwas vereist unter dem Schnee ... an Steigungen etwas ungewohnt + mühsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. November 2010)

ist das Foto von Dir? Gefällt mir 

Ich bin diese Woche kaum zum Sporteln gekommen, ich mache einfach zu viele Überstunden... Aber jetzt ist ja wieder Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. November 2010)

Ja, das Foto habe ich gestern auf dem Weg vom Sandplacken Richtung Teufelsquartier/Feldberg gemacht.
Ich bin extra gestern mittag gefahren, da waren nur wenige und freundliche Leute unterwegs. 
An Wochenenden meide ich möglichst diese Region - besonders, wenn Schnee liegt und mind. ganz Frankfurt dort auf den Beinen ist 

Weiß zufällig jemand von Euch, ob die beiden Büdchen am Fuchstanz generell im Winter wochentags geschlossen sind? Gestern waren beide zu, aber früher war meistens eins offen + hat Würstchen, Suppe, Glühwein etc. angeboten. Ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. November 2010)

gute Frage, wahrscheinlich ist dort unter der Woche zu wenig los!?

Morgen würde ich ja ganz gern mal hoch, aber Du hast Recht, das ist wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee. Muss man sich etwas abgelegenere Fleckchen suchen....


----------



## 4mate (27. November 2010)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ob die beiden Büdchen am Fuchstanz generell im Winter wochentags geschlossen sind? Gestern waren beide zu, aber früher war meistens eins offen + hat Würstchen, Suppe, Glühwein etc. angeboten. Ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut...


Donnerstag + Freitag geschlossen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. November 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis zu Öffnungszeiten. 
Die Seite Snack Point Brendel ist zwar etwas veraltet (von 2008), lässt aber hoffen, dass der Kiosk auch dieses Jahr ab ca. Mitte Dezember geöffnet ist. Soweit ich mich erinnere haben die sich immer abgewechselt mit den Öffnungszeiten. Einer zu - der andere auf. Ich war halt schon längere Zeit nicht mehr da: zu voll das Gebiet...
Werde es aber mal bei Gelegenheit testen.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (28. November 2010)

Da war dann ja doch einiges an Schnee mehr am Sandplacken als am Donnerstag am Herzberg. Habe ein Bild davon in mein Fotoalbum gestellt. ( Man sieht aber nicht viel).Leider mußte ich am Freitag arbeiten sonst wär ich gern nochmal mit Taunusschnecke unterwegs gewesen.
Wünsch euch ein schönes WE. Gleich gehts zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Bad Camberg. Schön klein und sehr übersichtlich.

Gruß Angsthase


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Dezember 2010)

Ihr habt mich (fast) alle überholt 
Es ist ein Graus, seit meinen tollen Winterpokalvorsätzen ersticken wir in Arbeit und die Überstunden werden immer mehr... so wird das doch nix!


----------



## wintergriller (10. Dezember 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich (fast) alle überholt
> Es ist ein Graus, seit meinen tollen Winterpokalvorsätzen ersticken wir in Arbeit und die Überstunden werden immer mehr... so wird das doch nix!



Ich könnt auch :kotz:
Die letzten drei Wochen bin ich regelmäßig zwischen München und Frankfurt gependelt....absolut zu mit Arbeit!
Am WE war dann abreagieren beim Snowboarden angesagt  Bringt leider nur so gut wie keine Punkte
Seit Mittwoch abend bin ich in Nordschweden, eigentlich wollte ich hier direkt wieder mit dem Laufen anfangen, aber ich habe mir wohl beim Snowboarden eine leichte Zerrung im linken Oberschenkel zugezogen.... werde das besser erst auskurieren!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ach, die Punkte an sich sind doch nicht so wichtig. 
Es geht doch darum, den inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen und in der Freizeit Sport statt Couching zu machen um fit zu bleiben.
Wenn keine Freizeit da ist, geht's halt nicht. Arbeit hat nun mal Priorität.

Auch wenn's mir oft schwer fällt, weil die Couch doch sehr lockt und ich null Bock habe: ich weiß, dass ich leider ziemlich regelmäßig (und auch mehr als viele Andere) was machen muss um halbwegs fit zu bleiben. Zumindest mal 'ne Stunde auf die Rolle steigen. Zum Glück habe ich die Zeit dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2010)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn keine Freizeit da ist, geht's halt nicht. Arbeit hat nun mal Priorität...



Ja, aber das ist doch irgendwie schlimm, oder?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ist schlimm. Aber es kommen bestimmt wieder bessere Zeiten ... Kopf hoch und halt die Ohren steif


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Dezember 2010)

So heute morgen meine IceSpiker Pro montiert und gleich ne Runde im Ort gefahren.
Jetzt kann der Winter wieder kommen und ich doch vielleicht ein paar Runden draußen drehen und nicht nur auf der blöden Rolle meine Punkte sammeln.
Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen 3. Advent

LG Angsthase


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Dezember 2010)

ja heute ist nix mit Sport gewesen, waren zum Essen geladen  
Aber immerhin habe ich eben ein bisschen mein Stumpi geputzt, zählt das auch? 
Jetzt mit dem Beachcruiser zum Weihnachtsmarkt, gibt immerhin ein paar Minuten Radfahren


----------



## Bettina (17. Dezember 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich endlich wieder daheim und werde hoffentlich auch ein wenig (mehr) zum Radeln kommen.
Gestern habe ich hoffnungsvoll die neu eingetroffenen Spikes montiert aber der Neuschnee (30 cm) war dafür eine Katastrophe, da rollen die Swampthings deutlich besser/griffiger. Also Spikes wieder runter oder warten wie das Wetter wird...

viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe heute morgen auch meine Einkaufstour nach sehr kurzer Zeit abgebrochen, weil mit Spikes in dem vielen Schnee einfach kein Fortkommen war.

Stattdessen bin ich im Park eine kleine Runde gelaufen  : ein Hauptweg war geräumt und das Wetter ja bilderbuchmäßig.

Vielleicht mache ich nachher nochmal einen Fahrversuch mit einem Bike ohne Spikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. Dezember 2010)

Also das Wetter und der viele Schnee ist wirklich zum:kotz:
Wir fahren den Schnee schon mit der Schubkarre in den Garten weil wir nicht mehr wissen wohin damit.
Die "sportliche" Betätigung ist zur Zeit nur noch Schneeschippen und laufen,oder besser gesagt rumeiern. Und wofür bitte hab ich meine Spikes gekauft??? .

Wüsch euch allen ein schönes WE

Angsthase


----------



## wintergriller (17. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich habe ich ja nichts gegen Schnee, aber momentan könnte ich echt 

Hatte mich eigentlich gefreut heute zurück nach Deutschland zu fliegen, und nun bin ich in Stockholm gestranded.....


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. Dezember 2010)

Oh Du Arme ... Flughafen Frankfurt ist aber wieder offen.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen für eine baldige Heimreise


----------



## Deleted 61489 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe heute mal eine Fahr- und Balance-Übung gemacht und u.a. den Niddaweg getestet: so viel Schnee habe ich dort noch nie gesehen 
Aber es war bereits eine Spur getrampelt, meist ein halber bis 1 Meter breit. Ging gut ohne Spikes zu fahren, viel Schnee - kein Eis. Abseits davon war es allerdings teilweise recht tief und dann auch rutschig oder stoppend bis zum Steckenbleiben...
Es war anstrengend und mein Tempo absolut artgerecht , hat aber Spaß gemacht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Dezember 2010)

das haben wir auch getan, und festgestellt, dass es sich (bei uns) im Tiefschnee besser fahren ließ, als auf halbfestgetrampeltem rutschigem Weg...
Saumäßig anstrengend, als ob es mit mindestens 15% hochgeht  
Ich finde, für Schneetouren müsste es doppelte Punktzahl geben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Dezember 2010)

diese Woche keine Punkte von mir 
Ich habe undefinierbare Schmerzen im Rücken/Schulter und dachte, es macht Sinn mal ein paar Tage keinen Sport zu machen.... nur ändert sich irgendwie nichts  
Wenn jetzt mein Hals morgen früh wieder aufgehört hat zu kratzen, mach ich dann auch wieder Sport, ansonsten wird weiter pausiert


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. Dezember 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> es macht Sinn mal ein paar Tage keinen Sport zu machen....


Richtig.
Vielleicht hilft ja ein langes, heißes Bad oder Sauna?
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


Wünsche allen aus unserem Team ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Laßt euch reich beschenken ( es gibt immer was das man  ( Frau ) fürs Biken noch braucht.

LG Angsthase


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Dezember 2010)

Danke euch, ich hoffe die Erkältung erwischt mich nicht so schlimm. Ich habe mal Spinning gegen Erkältungsbad getauscht, das tat ganz gut 
Ich wünsche euch auch viele schöne neue Fahrradteile


----------



## wintergriller (4. Januar 2011)

Aloha und ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen 

Die letzten Wochen waren etwas chaotisch bei mir: Mitte Dezember war ich zwei Wochen zum Arbeiten in Nordschweden, leider waren die Temperaturen so, dass ich auf Sport verzichtet habe 
Der Rückflug war eine Katastrophe, wenigstens hatte mein Flieger dann doch "nur" 7 Stunden Verspätung und ich konnte Samstags zum Snowboarden nach Winterberg fahren 
....Wie ich gerade beim Nachtragen meiner WP-Einheiten festgestellt habe, habe ich einmal fälschlicherweise "Radfahren" statt "alternative Sportart" eingetragen...zum Ausgleich habe ich die zwei Stunden Skilanglauf vom letzten Sonntag nur mit einer Dauer von 1Minute eingetragen!

...Wie dem auch sei: In Winterberg habe ich mir eine fette Erkältung mit fiesem Husten eingefangen, die mich für eine Woche völlig ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat. Beinahe hätte ich deshalb den Urlaub in Sölden stornieren müssen  Ab Mittwoch ging es dann aber halbwegs, so dass ich noch ein paar nette Snowboardruns hinlegen konnte. Am Sonntag ging dann auch schon wieder Ausdauersport 

Gestern bin ich wieder zurück in den Taunus und musste feststellen, dass in Schmitten nix geht bzgl. Radfahren...aber: Die Loipen sind gespurt!! Werde also wohl nach Feierabend wieder auf die Bretter steigen!

Wie sieht es bei euch aus: Alle Gesund? Die Feiertage gut überstanden? Nette Bikegeschenke unterm Weihnachtsbaum gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Januar 2011)

Ah! Ein frohes neues Jahr Dir auch!
Das war ja turbulent bei Dir 

Ich bin auch seit einer Woche krankgeschrieben, nachdem ich mich vor Heiligabend im BÃ¼ro nochmal schÃ¶n bei einer Kollegin angesteckt habe.
Ergo: Nix los mit Sport hier in Offenbach 
Aber Do. 'darf' ich wieder arbeiten gehen, und am WE werde ich dann auch wieder radeln/sporteln gehen kÃ¶nnen! 
Im Fuhrpark haben wir jetzt auch 2 Paar alte Langlaufski (im ELternkeller gefunden), da muss ich noch Bindung/Schuhe organisieren. AuÃerdem gehtâs Ende nÃ¤chste Woche nach Maria Alm zum snowboarden *freu!* Ich hoffe dort liegt genÃ¼gend Schnee!
Wie trÃ¤gt man so einen Tag Boarden in den WP ein???

Edit: Ja! Nette Geschenke! Ein Satz Protektoren fÃ¼r meine Knie, Schienbeine und Ellbogen und einen neuen Helm


----------



## Deleted 61489 (4. Januar 2011)

> Wie trägt man so einen Tag Boarden in den WP ein???


-> wenn Du korrekt eintragen möchtest: Alternative Sportarten. Aber da hier ja alles von Schneeschaufeln bis zur virtuellen Radreise durch Australien  eingetragen wird ... mach, was Du möchtest  

Angsthase und ich haben uns heute im Niddapark getroffen und den Niddaweg getestet: komplett vereist, mit Spikes gut zu fahren. Laufen wollte ich da allerdings nicht - musste beim Absteigen schon immer aufpassen nicht hinzuplacken.

Ab Donnerstag soll es auch hier in in Frankfurt Tauwetter geben. Freu   ich kann Schnee und Eis langsam nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Januar 2011)

so... von mir weiterhin keine Punkte, in meinem Kopf ist alles dicht, und jetzt müssen es Antibiotika wieder richten! Also vielleicht nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. Januar 2011)

Oh je - dann gute Besserung ... auch an die andere/n Kranken bzw. wieder Genesenden. Und allen die besten Wünsche für ein gutes neues (Bike-)Jahr.

Bei mir ist soweit alles im grünen Bereich, bin nur etwas lustlos und quäle mich sehr über meine (fast) tägliche Rollenstunde. 
Das graue betonartige Zeug hier auf der Straße kann ich nicht mehr sehen. Nebenstraßen werden hier ja kaum, und Sackgassen sowieso nie geräumt oder gestreut. Aber zum Glück scheint es ja nun richtig wegzutauen


----------



## wintergriller (8. Januar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> so... von mir weiterhin keine Punkte, in meinem Kopf ist alles dicht, und jetzt müssen es Antibiotika wieder richten! Also vielleicht nächste Woche wieder



Gute Besserung 

Das Wetter macht ja momentan echt Hoffnung, zumindest in Schmitten scheint gerade die Sonne....leider ist dieser Dreckshusten den ich mir vor Weihnachten eingefangen habe wieder schlimmer geworden: Deshalb werde ich noch keinen Sport an der "frischen Luft" machen. Morgen ist allerdings ein Kletterhallenbesuch mit Freunden geplant!

Montag geht es wieder nach Schweden, die Temperaturen da sind laut Wetterbericht akzeptabel, so dass ich dann endlich wieder mit dem Laufen anfangen werde


----------



## Bettina (11. Januar 2011)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ... scheint es ja nun richtig wegzutauen



Leider kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Für Spikes ist der Schlamm zu tief und für Swampthing ist es zuviel Eis... und wenn man denkt frau könnte durch den Schneehaufen, dann ist er Betonhart.
Eine Stunde Wald war eine echte Plackerei. Wann taut es oder friert es endlich 

Aber immerhin komme ich derzeit aus dem Büro und bin nicht mehr so 'angebunden' wie im letzten Jahr.

Gute Besserung an die Kranken,
Bettina


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Januar 2011)

ja, allmählich fühle ich mich schon eher gesund als krank, bis zum Wochenende lass ich das mit dem Sport aber noch sein, dann gehts zum Borden *freu* und danach...! Danach kann ich endlich wieder loslegen, mein Winterpokalziel *hüstel* ist weeiiiiit entfernt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2011)

sooo, ich habe mal meine geschätzten Snowboardzeiten eingetragen, viel war das nicht, denn leider war der Schnee ab Mittags viel zu weich und matschig und einen Tag haben wir ganz ausgesetzt wegen Schnee-Nebel-Eklig

Aber ich bin wieder fit und habe einen Plan, im Sommer soll es wieder einen Alpencross geben, d.h. ich muss was tun


----------



## wintergriller (31. Januar 2011)

Super Wetter am WE und ich bin krank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (31. Januar 2011)

Oh, das tut mir leid. Gute Besserung 

Ich bin in der letzten Zeit wieder mit dem Renner  unterwegs gewesen. Herrlich bei dem trockenen Wetter - nur friere ich mir trotz der Heizsohlen die Füsse auf den Klickies ab und die dicken Winterhandschuhe kann ich auch nicht nehmen: damit ist Schalten schlecht möglich


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Januar 2011)

es war wirklich eisekalt gestern, wir haben trotzdem eine recht lange Tour geschafft 
@griller: Gute Besserung, ich hab das endlich endlich hinter mir! Aber meine Fitness ist total im Eimer, vielleicht sind es auch die Temperaturen, aber gestern fühlte sich radfahren an, als hätte ich einen 100kg-Schleifstein hinter mir hängen


----------



## Bettina (1. Februar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> als hätte ich einen 100kg-Schleifstein hinter mir hängen



Der ist gut, ich dachte es läge an meiner Bereifung. 
Mein Tipp gegen die Kälte: Reifen mit Monstergrip, ich war so langsam, dass mich kein Fahrtwind leiden ließ und es war so anstrengend, dass mir nicht kalt werden konnte. 
Allerdings hat der Blick auf die Uhr und den Tacho echt frustriert, 5 kmh langsamer... auf leicht ansteigendem Weg genauso wie in der Ebene. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich Ende der Woche wieder etwas Zeit finde ein paar Pünktchen einzufahren.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## wintergriller (1. Februar 2011)

Danke 

Bin auf dem Weg der Besserung... am WE geht es nochmal zum Boarden ins Allgäu!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Februar 2011)

oh, viel Spaß! Ich hab die Boards schon wieder hinter den Schrank verbannt...
Jetzt will ich Frühling haben *mecker*


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Februar 2011)

So, wieder zurück aus dem Skiurlaub. Es war einfach Klasse. Eine Woche Sonne pur, kein Anstellen an den Liften und tolle Pisten.

Hoffe hier macht das Wetter mir keinen Strich durch die Rechnung und ich kann wieder biken.

Frühling ist das richtige Stichwort

LG Angsthase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (7. Februar 2011)

Aloha,

das WE war bzgl. Snowboarden sehr erfolgreich  Am Samstag war es megavoll auf der Piste, so dass wir etwas früher Schluss gemacht haben und stattdessen eine ausgiebige Langlaufrunde gedreht haben!
Für heute war ja tolles Wetter angekündigt, deshalb habe ich meinen Renner mit zur Arbeit genommen und werde nach einem frühen Feierabend eine kleine Runde drehen.....Hoffentlich wird das wirklich noch was mit dem Wetter! Bisher sieht es ja noch nicht so berauschend aus!

Die Sonne am WE hat dem Schnee im Taunus wohl den Rest gegeben. Am Mittwoch war noch alles eingeschneit, gestern war davon nichts mehr übrig.
Frühling wäre schön, wird für mich aber wohl noch etwas warten müssen. Nächste Woche geht es nochmal für drei Wochen zum Polarkreis.....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2011)

juhu, heute endlich mal wieder was gefahren, was man Tour nennen kann  Und immerhin bin ich endlich mal auf Platz 3 (wenn wahrscheinlich auch nicht sehr lange  )

Könnte es bitte jetzt Frühling werden? Ich habe erste Krokusse gesichtet und die Vögel zwitschern wie bekloppt... aber nein, morgen soll es _schneien_


----------



## Bettina (20. Februar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ...Und immerhin bin ich endlich mal auf Platz 3 ...



Leider schon rum, ich habe gestern mal wieder anstelle des Autos das Bike genommen und schwupps waren es wieder 50 km mehr und leider etwas langsam unterwegs gewesen...

Soll das echt wieder schneien? Wollte doch grad an Frühling denken...
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Februar 2011)

hmpf


----------



## Bettina (23. Februar 2011)

Bei der Kälte heute -vor allem heute morgen- war es harte Arbeit die Punkte einzufahren (und das Tanken zu umgehen)

Gruß Bettina (und morgen früh wieder Radeln!!)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Februar 2011)

Hut ab! 
Im Moment könnte ich theoretisch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, es ist morgens schon hell und nachmittags komme ich früh genug aus dem Büro raus... Aber bei -5° durch den Wald....


----------



## Bettina (24. Februar 2011)

Ich schaffe es ja aus Zeitgründen leider viel seltener, als ich es gerne tun würde. Und wenn ich es dann einrichten kann, darf ich mit dem Wetter nicht so wählerisch sein. 
Heute sind mir fast die Wimpern aneinander gefroren. So ein Schneesturm.  
Wenn ich hin und zurück radel komme ich auf 2 1/2 bis 3 h Fahrtzeit, so viel Zeit muss ich erst mal haben, um das öfter zu machen...

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich war diese Woche nur einmal bei Frost + Sonnenschein draußen (muss den Garmin noch auswerten + die Punkte der Woche eintragen). Meist bin ich aber ein Weichei und schwinge mich lieber hier in der Bude 'ne Stunde auf den Bock 

*Ein Hinweis:*
Am kommenden *Montag (29.2.)* gibt es bei *ALDI* (süd) wieder einen sehr guten Handfeger mit Gummi-"Borsten" zum schonenden + schnellen Bikewaschen ... ich benutze ihn schon seit längerer Zeit und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen . 
Den Rest des Sets: Schippe + Besen kann man sicher noch irgendwo im Haushalt/Balkon/Garten verwenden.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. Februar 2011)

So nun hats mich auch mit einer dicken Erkältung erwischt. Bin seid einer Woche ruhig gestellt. Ich könnte :kotz:
Ab morgen werde ich mal versuchen meine Rolle wieder zu quälen oder sie mich
Hoffe ihr habt alle Krankheiten überwunden und freue mich weiter aufs Punkte sammeln.

Ein schönes WE  Angsthase


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Februar 2011)

... Du erinnerst mich an was  *Zeiten eintrag...*


Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Februar 2011)

Hab auch nachgetragen, ein bißchen was ging ja.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. März 2011)

jippie! Ich habe mich überwunden und bin heute früh mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren


----------



## Deleted 61489 (3. März 2011)

@ Frau Rauscher  

Angsthase + ich haben heute eine sonnige Rennrad-Runde durch die Wetterau gedreht ... mit ausgiebiger Eiscafé-Pause


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. März 2011)

War einfach Klasse und das lecker Eis erst..
Nur so ein paar Grad wärmer dürfte es schon langsam werden, dann wüde es noch mal so viel Spaß machen. Euch allen noch ein schönes WE

Gruß Angsthase


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. März 2011)

das war es jetzt schon wieder, oder?
Also ich finde das haben wir gut hinbekommen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. März 2011)

*Zur Info*
Bei ALDI gibt es am Montag, 4.4. wieder Bikesachen.
Mit der angebotenen Mini-Pumpe habe ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit einem mehr als doppelt so teuren Produkt aus einem Bikeladen.
Die anderen Angebote ... na ja, das muss Jede selbst für sich entscheiden...  

Ansonsten empfehle ich als Lektüre den aktuellen Thread [thread=511936]Verhalten des Forsts dem Biker gegenüber im Hochtaunus[/thread]
Ich habe ihn heute komplett gelesen ... interssante Beiträge/Links drin. Und er bestätigt meine Änderung in Richtung mehr RR zu fahren. Das mache ich inzwischen lieber als Gefahr zu laufen 200 Eur für das Befahren eines nichtfesten Weges zu latzen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (31. März 2011)

@Taunusschnecke

Terminwunsch ist eingetragen. Freue mich schon

LG Angsthase


----------



## Bettina (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
wie sieht es denn in diesem Jahr aus? Nachdem der Sommer für mich gestrichen war, werde ich wohl ab November wieder etwas sporteln dürfen!

Aber wann geht es hier eigentlich los?

Gruß B


----------



## Deleted 61489 (15. Oktober 2011)

Los ging's bisher jedes Jahr am 1. Montag im November ... bis zum letzten Sonntag im März, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Falls unser Team wieder zusammenkäme, würde ich dabei mitmachen.



PS: 
Die guten heizbaren Einlegesohlen von Tchibo scheint es nicht mehr zu geben.
Aber "uns ALDI"   hat kommende Woche Donnerstag für knapp 40 EUR welche:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_29399.htm?WT.mc_id=2011-10-13-17-36
Die Sohlen sehen aus die wie von Tchibo, die Akkus haben aber nur 2 wählbare Heizstufen. Ich werde sie mal anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Taunusschnecke, 
schön das du wieder dabei sein willst. Weißt du ob Angsthase 62 wieder dabei ist?

Und wer von den lesenden Mädels macht noch mit???

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2011)

aber ja! Natürlich 
Ich mag zwar nicht, dass Winter wird, aber ich möchte meine Fitness gern beibehalten, die ist nämlich zur Zeit recht gut 
wann gehts denn los?


----------



## Bettina (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ab dem 7.11. beginnt die Wintersaison und in Kürze kann man Teams gründen. Wenn das die nächsten Tage was wird, würde ich das übernehmen. Ab November bin ich erst mal nicht mehr online... aber das wird schon noch was!

Wir sind dann also schon zu dritt:
Taunusschnecke
Frau Rauscher 
und ich

Fehlen uns noch zwei Mädels, also keine Scheu meldet euch hier  und dann bekommt ihr auch die Teamgründung mit


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin sehr sicher, dass Angsthase 62 wieder mitmacht. Sie ist nur nicht soo oft online, wird sich aber bestimmt melden.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (20. Oktober 2011)

Taunusschnecke hat recht bin nicht so oft online.
Gerne würde ich wieder mitmachen.

Fragt doch mal bei MissQuax nach , dann wären wir schon ein Team.

Bis bald 

LG Angsthase62


----------



## wintergriller (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre auch wieder dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (20. Oktober 2011)

Prima, dann sind wir wieder gemeinsam am Start! 
Taunusschnecke
Frau Rauscher 
Angsthase
Wintergriller
und ich

Ich versuche weiterhin täglich, ob man sich anmelden kann


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Oktober 2011)

super! und danke fürs anmelden


----------



## Deleted 61489 (23. Oktober 2011)

@ Bettina
Wenn Du zeitliche oder technische/online Probleme hast, kann ich das Anmelden/Freischalten übernehmen. Bin vorauss. den ganzen November hier. Gib einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Bettina (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
es ist angelegt 

Legt schon mal die Handschuhe bereit!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Oktober 2011)

super, danke!


----------



## wintergriller (25. Oktober 2011)

Juchuuuu 
Danke 

Meinem Rennrad habe ich gestern solche 3M Speichenreflektorstäbchen spendiert. Nächste Woche geht es zum Arbeiten nochmal für zwei Wochen nach Südfrankreich: Der Renner kommt mit und ich kann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und wieder zurück erste WP Punkte sammeln


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ihr solltet aber auch dem Team *beitreten *
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/7

... und das noch in dieser Woche, damit Bettina Euch freischalten kann
bevor sie ab Novermber erst einmal nicht mehr online ist (wie sie geschrieben hat).


----------



## wintergriller (25. Oktober 2011)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ihr solltet aber auch dem Team *beitreten *
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/7
> 
> ... und das noch in dieser Woche, damit Bettina Euch freischalten kann
> bevor sie ab Novermber erst einmal nicht mehr online ist (wie sie geschrieben hat).



Done


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2011)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ihr solltet aber auch dem Team *beitreten *



Danke  
Dein Aufruf hat schon geholfen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Oktober 2011)

das hätte ich jetzt verpeilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. Oktober 2011)

"Antje, bitte antreten!"

Jetzt sind wir fast komplett, sehr schön! Ich habe jetzt auch noch etwas mehr Zeit bis ich offline bin  Also werden wir mit Sicherheit das Team vorher vollbekommen.

Ich habe für dieses Jahr ein viel besser geeignetes Winterbike am Start  Da freu ich mich schon auf den Schnee, diesmal werde ich den ersten vermutlich am Rennsteig genießen. Dort kommt der Winter ja immer etwas früher als hier.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## black_storm (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche auch noch aktive/sehr aktive ;-) Teammitglieder für

Road Cycling Connection Frankfurt

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150


----------



## Bettina (27. Oktober 2011)

So, jetzt sind wir voll!
Meine Pflicht ist jetzt getan, kann ich also entspannt zur Reha fahren und ihr radelt schön die Punkte ins Team 

Noch 11 Tage ohne Punkte


----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke Bettina für deien lieben Aufruf, habe ihn gehört und gleich reagiert.
Wünsche dir eine erfolgreiche Reha und nochmals meinen Dank fürs anmelden.
Gruß Angsthase


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Oktober 2011)

der WP kommt mir gerade recht, da ich mich zur Zeit nicht aufraffen kann, wieder ins Fitnessstudio zu gehen


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ...nicht aufraffen ...



Ich mußte mich gestern auch echt überwinden. Da wird der WP bestimmt helfen. 
Wenn ich nicht gerade ein Sportverbot habe  habe ich so gut wie keine Ausrede mehr.  Perfekte Beleuchtung, schöne Auswahl an Rädern mit unterschiedlicher Bereifung, jede Menge Bekleidung... usw. Ich habe das sportarme Jahr zum Shopping benutzt.  Heute kommt noch ein Päckchen mit Teilen für das Langstreckenrad, das hat jetzt sogar feste Beleuchtung. Da geht noch nicht einmal mehr die Ausrede: Akku leer. Wenn jetzt noch mein Körper mitmacht, kann ich beständig und langsam sporteln 

@Angsthase: ich hoffe das Megafon war nicht zu laut


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Oktober 2011)

Du hast mich neugierig gemacht:
Wie sieht denn Deine perfekte Beleuchtung aus und was für eine Winterauswahl an Räder hast Du bzw. was für ein Neues ist hinzugekommen?


----------



## black_storm (28. Oktober 2011)

2 Plätze sind noch frei:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150


Wir suchen noch 2 aktive MTB'ler oder Rennradfahrer


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Oktober 2011)

@ black_storm:
Du bist hier falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Taunusschnecke,
die für mich perfekte Beleuchtung ist eine Lupine Piko auf dem Helm, dazu eine 'einfache' Chinaleuchte am Lenker.  
Dann habe ich eine neue Hose gefunden: eine Wander-/Kletterhose von einem italienischen Hersteller, an Po und Knien verstärkt mit schmalem Bein. Ist nicht so warm wie die Goretex-Hose und somit perfekt für trockene aber kalte Tage. War eine Empfehlung aus meinem Outdoorladen (Ergo in Wiesbaden).
Und dann habe ich ein (neues) Hardtail mit Rohloff, Scheibenbremsen und fetten Maxxis Ardent und ein Hardtail mit (neuem) Nabendynamo und Spikes, aber leider nur mit HS33. Da geht dann bei viel Schnee nichts mehr... Und alternativ das Fully mit den Swampthings für alle Fälle 

Vielleicht ist dann die neue Ausrede: ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden 


P.S. es gab auch eine neue Jacke: die Phantom von Gore. Die reicht mir durch den ganzen Winter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2011)

na, da hast Du jetzt aber wirklich die Qual der Wahl


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Oktober 2011)

... mein lieber Schwan ... das ist ja wirklich eine Super-Ausrüstung 
Mein Glückwunsch zu den neuen Sachen 
Jaaaa ... jetzt gibt es keine Ausreden mehr 
und das "nicht entscheiden können" - das gilt nicht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mir für den Winter "nur" einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit schneegeeigneten Reifen zulegen. Meinen neuen Laufräder (die ich bald bekomme) möchte ich das nicht gleich antun 
Empfehlungen für Schnee-Reifen nehme ich gern entgegen. Spikes müssen es aber nicht sein...


----------



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand bisher die Swampthings im Schnee (wie auch tiefem Matsch) gut. Dieses Jahr werde ich mal die Ardent in 2,4 testen, wenn sie nicht taugen wird halt getauscht!


----------



## black_storm (30. Oktober 2011)

Falls noch einer von euch ein Team sucht.
Wir suchen noch 2 Winterpokalteilnehmer für unser TEam:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (30. Oktober 2011)

black_storm schrieb:


> Falls noch einer von euch ein Team sucht.
> Wir suchen noch 2 Winterpokalteilnehmer für unser TEam:
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150





Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @ black_storm:
> Du bist hier falsch


...und vollkommen merkt-befreit dazu noch


----------



## Deleted 61489 (1. November 2011)

Innerhalb von 8 Tagen ... ca. 13 Team-Mitgliedersuch-Postings ... in ca. 8 verschiedneen Threads  ... davon allein bei uns 3 ...
Ich hoffe der Spam-Spuk hat jetzt ein Ende


----------



## Bettina (1. November 2011)

...auf jeden Fall genug Gründe in _dem_ Team nicht mitzufahren....


----------



## wintergriller (7. November 2011)

So Mädels: Der Winterpokal ist gestartet 

Ich bin ja momentan in Südfrankreich (ja: Genau da wo es die letzten Tage so heftig geregnet hat ). 
Nach einer total verregneten, aber trotzdem sehr genialen Freeridesession mit ein paar Kollegen am Mont Ventoux gestern, habe ich heute früh die ersten WP Punkte mit dem Renner eingefahren.
Heute soll es sogar trocken bleiben, so dass die Chancen gut stehen heute abend noch eine kleine Nachtrunde mit dem Renner durch die Alpillen zu drehen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. November 2011)

Viele Grüße in den (trotzdem) schönen Süden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2011)

boooo! Mont Ventoux! Da hab ich meine halbe Kindheit verbracht, schööön 
Neid! (nicht aber auf den Regen!)

So, ich hätte ja heute gern eröffnet, war auch auf der Spinning-Liste eingetragen, aber die liebe Arbeit  hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnug gemacht, das fängt ja gut an


----------



## Bettina (7. November 2011)

Da der Regen hier ja immer noch nicht angekommen ist, habe ich schon mal ein wenig gepunktet. Dabei wollte ich mich doch von der Tour gestern ausruhen 

OK, wird halt morgen geruht


----------



## wintergriller (9. November 2011)

Leider ist das "gute" Wetter hier schon wieder vorbei  und der Süden leider so garnicht schön. Insbesondere wenn man daran denkt, dass über Deutschland ein stabiles Hoch liegt, welches verhindert, dass sich dieses Dreckstief über Norditalien/Südfrankreich nicht wirklich wegbewegen kann  
Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf viele Radkilometer gefreut und nun sowas....

Montag hat es "nur" den Tag über geregenet! Morgens und abends war es trocken, so dass ich wenigstens den Weg zur Arbeit und den Rückweg mit einer kleinen Alpillenrunde zum Punktesammeln nutzen konnte!
Gestern früh hat es genau wie heute früh geschüttet: Also nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren 
Gestern abend war es trocken und nahezu wolkenlos, so dass ich mit einem Kollegen nach Les Baux hochgefahren bin: Sehr nett, dank des hellen Mondes sind wir teilweise ohne Licht gefahren und haben es richtig genossen 

Mal sehen was heute abend noch geht. Bin etwas platt und es regnet und stürmt aktuell.....


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2011)

wintergriller schrieb:


> ... Les Baux .....



Da habe ich sehr schöne Erinnerungen dran. Zumindest wirst du für das unstete Wetter mit sehr schöner Landschaft belohnt.

Ich gehe jetzt in meine Reha und werde versuchen dort auch zu punkten.   Wird dann spätestens in 4 Wochen nachgetragen.


----------



## wintergriller (12. November 2011)

So.... gleich geht es mit dem Jimbo Richtung Feldberg/Altkönig!
Zur Abwechslung mal wieder heimische Trails unter die Reifen nehmen  

Wo seid ihr heute unterwegs?

@Bettina: Hoffe die Reha wird ein Erfolg!

Viele Grüße  


Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2011)

in gleicher Richtung 
Dauert aber noch etwas, müssen noch so viel erledigen und ich hoffe der Nebel lichtet sich noch! 

Ansonsten hatte ich diese Woche zu viel Arbeit für Sport


----------



## wintergriller (12. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> in gleicher Richtung
> Dauert aber noch etwas, müssen noch so viel erledigen und ich hoffe der Nebel lichtet sich noch!
> 
> Ansonsten hatte ich diese Woche zu viel Arbeit für Sport



Der Taunus ist nebelfrei  

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wintergriller (12. November 2011)

OK! Altkönig ist im Nebel, aber die Schmittener Seite des Feldberg ist sonnig. Wir werden jetzt wieder dorthin fahren 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettina (17. November 2011)

Viele Grüße aus der Reha!
PC Anschluß ist mäßig, aber ein paar Punkte konnte ich schnell eintragen 

bis demnächst
Bettina


----------



## wintergriller (18. November 2011)

So ein Dreck: Ich musste die letzten drei Tage mit einem total erkälteten Kollegen arbeiten!
Heute habe ich Hals- und Kopfschnmerzen und bin total schlapp.... Danke für die erfolgreich übertragene Erkältung passend zum Wochenende


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. November 2011)

wie ärgerlich 
Ich komme irgendwie auch nicht so richtig in die Pötte... Muckibude fange ich erst wieder nach meiner Venen-OP nächste Woche an, das lohnt sich jetzt auch nicht mehr 
Der Doc sagte aber, ich darf nach 7 Tagen wieder Sport machen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. November 2011)

so, heute die letzten Pünktchen vor der OP gemacht, jetzt seid ihr dran


----------



## wintergriller (23. November 2011)

Bin erstmal raus 
Ziemlich üble Bronchitis.....muss jetzt 10 Tage Antibiotika nehmen. Danach geht es nach Nordschweden zum arbeiten, hoffe die Lunge erholt sich bis dahin 

Dieses Rasseln beim Atmen ist echt beängstigend.....

@Frau Rauscher: Viel Glück bei der OP!

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. November 2011)

aua, gute Besserung !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (24. November 2011)

Habe heute auch mal wieder Zeit gehabt hier reinzuschauen.

@Bettina weiterhin viel Erfolg in der Reha
@Wintergriller gute Besserung
@Frau Rauscher alles Gute für die OP

Angsthase und ich werden das Fähnchen tapfer aurechthalten
und nachher Punke eintragen


----------



## wintergriller (25. November 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die GenesungswÃ¼nsche  

Habe eine Karte fÃ¼r EOFT im Audimax der Goethe-Uni am Sonntag 27.11. 17Uhr abzugeben: Hat eine von euch Interesse?

12â¬, wie im Vorverkauf, am Sonntag kosten die Tickets an der Abendkasse sonst 14â¬


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. November 2011)

Op ist überstanden, zum glück hat mir niemand vorher die Wahrheit gesagt  ih nach drei Kreuze wenn ich morgen überstanden habe... Das braucht echt kein Mensch!

Bekomme ich extra Punkte für 5 min laufen im Flur?


----------



## wintergriller (25. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Op ist überstanden, zum glück hat mir niemand vorher die Wahrheit gesagt  ih nach drei Kreuze wenn ich morgen überstanden habe... Das braucht echt kein Mensch!
> 
> Bekomme ich extra Punkte für 5 min laufen im Flur?



:thumbup:
Punkte fürs laufen auf dem Flur gibt es erst ab 20min.... also: Auf, auf  

Alles Gute


----------



## Bettina (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche. Die Reha war gut und echt sehr aktiv 
Zwar konnte ich meine Kraft und Ausdauer kaum steigern, aber das wird schon noch. Ich solle Geduld haben  Was ist das und wo gibt es das? 

Das Eintragen der vielen kleinen Punkte war ja echte Arbeit, da lege ich mich jetzt erst mal aufs Sofa!

Ich hoffe ihr seid wieder wohlauf,
bis bald Bettina


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Dezember 2011)

Das klingt doch gut 

ich bessere mich auch, habe auch ein paar Punkte eingetragen, bin zwar nur herumgelaufen, aber das ja unter erschwerten BEdingungen  Am Wochenende kann ich aber wieder normal Sport machen und dann trage ich hier auch wieder fleißig ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (20. Dezember 2011)

@ Bettina
Die Reha war ja sehr punktergiebig  

Ich bin gerade im Jahresendstress mit mehreren Baustellen, ab und zu mal im Studio, nicht so oft auf dem Rad wie ich eigentlich vorhatte und auch nicht oft im Forum. Deshalb trage ich auch meine Punkte momentan "gesammelt" ein.

Mein Freund hat mich neulich ins Hallenbad geschleift ... seit meiner Jugendzeit bin ich sehr wasserscheu und nie wieder hingegangen   ...  und es hat mir doch tatsächlich gefallen (vor allem die Rutsche) 
Jetzt habe ich mich schon zweimal zum Schwimmen hinreissen lassen - je eine halbe Stunde am Stück. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir das sogar Spaß machen könnte 
Mal sehen wie lange die Begeisterung anhält...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Dezember 2011)

tja, und ich, kaum konnte ich wieder richtig loslegen, kam der Schnupfen...
Also ich mache nach diesem Weihnachten nochmal nen Neustart


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche dem ganzen Team eine frohe Weihnacht und macht weiter so beim Punkte sammeln

Gruß Angsthase


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Dezember 2011)

ach danke!  Euch auch, jetzt erinnerst Du mich auch daran meine Punkte von heute einzutragen, hätt ich glatt vergessen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich mal für ein paar Urlaubstage...
Diesmal ohne Bike - Lesen + Relaxen am Kamin, mal Schwimmen (ich mutiere noch zur Wasserratte  ), vielleicht etwas Laufen etc. 

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein glückliches, sturzfreies Bikejahr


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Januar 2012)

kaum war ich wieder fit, fängt der Hals an zu kratzen! Es ist wirklich zum Mäusemelken!!! Ständig ist irgendwas, ich werde aaaaaalt oder was?!


----------



## Bettina (5. Januar 2012)

Euch allen ein gutes Neues Jahr 

@Frau Rauscher
Das wird schon wieder, einfach mal auskurieren und den Streß reduzieren! 
@Taunusschnecke: Die Rutsche im Schwimmbad habe ich auch grad für mich entdeckt 

Schöne Grüße Bettina


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Januar 2012)

achja! Schönes neues Jahr, hab ich ganz vergessen 

Ja, am WE wird nochmal extremrelaxt... das Fitnessstudio ist sowieso diese Woche wegen Renovierung geschlossen...
Und Anfang Februar gibts auch wieder eine 10-14tägige Zwangspause, da kommt Bein #2 unters Messerchen... Dann möchte ich aber mit Ärzten bittschön nichts mehr zu tun haben!


----------



## wintergriller (6. Januar 2012)

Ein gutes neues Jahr euch allen 

Ich war (bin) dann doch etwas kranker als gedacht, und habe für einige Zeit komplett auf Sport verzichten müssen  und um Frust meinerseits zu vermeiden, habe ich auch das Forum mal sein lassen...hätte mich einfach nur deprimiert zu sehen, wie alle fleissig Punkte sammeln!

Im Urlaub habe ich einige Punkte mit dem Snowboard gesammelt und seit gestern sitze ich zumindest wieder auf der Rolle


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Januar 2012)

Mit Sport war dann doch nichts im Urlaub ... zum Laufen hatte ich bei Nieselregen keine Lust und das Schwimmbad hatte zwar einen tollen Saunabereich, aber die Bewegung im Schwimmbecken war eigentlich nur Plantschen  - also keine Punkte.

@ Bettina
Kennst Du die Rutschen in der Rhein Main Therme Hofheim?
Die haben mich Rutschen-Anfängerin auf den Geschmack gebracht 

@ Frau Rauscher & Wintergriller
Ihr habt mein Mitleid für die Krankentage. Bettina hat recht. Möglichst Stress reduzieren + auskurieren ... bis zum Saisonanfang werdet Ihr schon wieder fit sein 

@ Alle
Wünsche Euch ein gesundes & positiv erlebnisreiches neues Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black_storm (24. Oktober 2012)

Wir suchen noch 2 Leute: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/44


----------



## wintergriller (1. November 2012)

Aloha,
nächste Woche geht es ja wieder los! Hat von den Mädels jemand Bock diesesJahr wieder mitzumachen?

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## Angsthase 62 (1. November 2012)

Also ich würde wieder mitmachen

Gruß Angsthase


----------



## Bettina (5. November 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei, auch wenn ich jetzt ein klein wenig weiter weg wohne! 
Sozusagen auf der falschen Seite, seit ein paar Monaten. Ist aber auch nett hier, nur der Wald fehlt. 
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bettina (6. November 2012)

Hi Mädels,
dann geb ich mich mal überredet und mache unser Team auf! Meldet euch dann mal bitte an 

Wie steht es denn mit unserer Taunusschnecke? Noch am Radeln oder nur noch am Planschen 

Ich wäre auch einem gemeinsamen Radeln am Wochenende nicht abgeneigt, denn wie gesagt: hier wo ich jetzt wohne fehlt der Wald, da schmeiß ich gerne mal mein Rad ins Auto. Aber ich bin noch immer langsam, denn das letzte Jahr hat verdammt viel Energie gefressen.  Aber egal, immerhin lebe ich ja  

Frau Rauscher ist ausgewandert, d.h. wir haben noch mindestens einen Platz frei? Bei der Bevölkerungsdicht im Rhein/Main-Gebiet sollte das doch zu schaffen sein 

viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2012)

ja, ich bin so sehr ausgewandert, dass ich mir was anderes gesucht habe 

Wünsche euch aber wieder viel Spaß beim wintersporteln


----------



## Sleyvas (7. November 2012)

Hallöle die Damen, 

ich bin zwar biketechnisch jetzt etwas auf Sparflamme unterwegs (vernünftiges MTB kommt endlich im Frühjahr), würde aber gern mit meinen übrigen Aktivitäten etwas beitragen. 

Ich gehe 2-3 Mal die Woche ins Spinning, fahre 3-4 Grundlageneinheiten (zw. 60 und 160 min) und versuche, auch immer mal Schwimmen oder Laufen bzw. Krafttraining mit einzuwerfen. Sofern es das Wetter zulässt, wird auch draußen herumgegurkt. 

Wenn ihr noch eine Punktespenderin aus dem Taunus brauchen könnt, bin ich gern dabei. Trainingstagebuch wird sowieso geführt 

Müsste mir nur nochmal angucken, wie das hier alles genau abläuft, weil Neuling


----------



## 4mate (7. November 2012)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/518 auf den 'Mitglied werden' - Button drücken, dann kann dich die Team-Kapitänin bestätigen


----------



## Bettina (7. November 2012)

Hallo Sleyvas,
herzlich willkommen! Habe soeben deine Mitgliedschaft bestätigt, jetzt warten wir nur noch auf die anderen Damen,
Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (7. November 2012)

Merci 

Dann kann ich ja gleich schonmal die ersten Aktivitäten bis zum 5. November nachtragen

LG
Steffi


----------



## Gjosta (7. November 2012)

Hallo, 

wenn ihr noch einen Platz im Team frei habt, wÃ¼rde ich auch gerne mitmachen. Ich komme aus Wiesbaden. Wenns nicht gerade richtig regnet bin ich 2-3mal die Woche mit meinem MTB im Wald unterwegs. Daneben mÃ¶chte ich mich jetzt fÃ¼r die Wintermonate im Fitnessstudio anmelden, um meine Kondition zu verbessern. Skifahren ist auch schon geplant ð

WÃ¼rde mich freuen, wenn ihr noch UnterstÃ¼tzung braucht!

Liebe GrÃ¼sse
Sandra


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2012)

Hi Gjosta,
gerne du bist herzlich willkommen. Vielleicht können wir ja auch mal eine gemeinsame Runde in meiner alten Heimat fahren!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2012)

@all (aber nur an Mädels  )

Es sind noch Plätze frei  
Ich bin für drei Tage weg, aber dann bin ich wieder online. 

Bis dahin
Bettina


----------



## Gjosta (9. November 2012)

Hallo,

habe gerade oben den Link angeklickt und dann auf Mitglied werden geklickt... Hoffe, dass es geklappt hat 

Bettina, wir können gerne mal zusammen eine Runde drehen. Meistens bin ich Richtung Platte / Hohe Wurzel unterwegs


----------



## Sleyvas (9. November 2012)

Huhu, 

schön, dass du jetzt auch dabei bist  

LG
Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gjosta (9. November 2012)

Huhu Steffi,

ja ich freue mich, dass es geklappt hat. 
Und mindestens genauso freue ich mich aufs Spinning nächsten Mittwoch 

LG Sandra


----------



## Deleted 61489 (11. November 2012)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wie steht es denn mit unserer Taunusschnecke? Noch am Radeln oder nur noch am Planschen


Hi Bettina & alle,

sorry für meine späte Antwort ... ich bin nur noch selten im Forum.
Ja, ich bin tatsächlich zur Wasserratte mutiert  und seit dem Sommer statt auf dem MTB im 2er-Kajak und jetzt neu auch im 1er-Kajak  unterwegs. Macht mächtig Laune und die MTBs sind inzwischen in der Garage verstaubt - nur das RR ist noch zum Einsatz gekommen.

Beim Winterpokal mache ich diesmal nicht mit. 
Ich erinnere mich noch gerne an unser nettes Teamtreffen, aber aber mein reales kleines Boot gibt mir mehr Motivation als ein virtuelles Team.
Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen ist das Paddeln auf dem Wasser auch kein Problem ...  nur eine Klamottenfrage wie beim Biken 

Aber demnächst will ich auch mal die MTBs entstauben und wieder mit Angsthase62 zusammen fahren. Und falls Du mal in den Taunus willst - bzw. die anderen aus dem Team - ich würde mich sehr über gemeinsame Ausritte freuen


----------



## Bettina (11. November 2012)

Hi Sanrdra, 
du bist jetzt bestätigt!
Ihr habt mich ja schon deutlich abgehängt 
Da muß ich wohl mal wieder ran, kommende Woche wird es schwer.... zu viel Arbeit, aber dann muß wieder was gehen!

 @Taunusschnecke
Ich komme ja vom Wassersport, aber bei dem Wetter jetzt?  Respekt. Ne, ne, früher war dann Laufen und Kraftsport angesagt.
Ich meld mich mal, wenn ich meine Arbeit wieder besser geregelt bekomme 

Viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2012)

So Geschäftsreisen taugen ja gar nichts, nur ständig Bahnhof-Besprechung-Bahnhof-Hotel-Besprechnung-Bahnhof usw. Und ihr radelt froh durch die Landschaft.

Ich will auch 

Morgen werde ich kurz daheim sein, vielleicht geht da was...

Übrigens wir hätten noch zwei Plätze frei!
Wer will noch mit, wer hat noch nicht?

Viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Sleyvas (14. November 2012)

Wie doof...gab's da denn nichtmal ein paar Indoor-Bikes in den Fitnessräumen der Hotels?

Bei dem Wetter hast du aber nicht viel verpasst es wird ja jetzt erst wieder etwas besser und trockener 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Bettina (21. November 2012)

Hi Steffi,
in dem Hotel in dem ich war, gab es sowas leider nicht und ich gebe zu, nach 12-14 Stunden unterwegs habe ich auch keine Energie mehr in dunkler, fremder Stadt joggen zu gehen.

Aber jetzt bin ich ein paar Tage nicht onTour und kann wieder zur Arbeit radeln.
Allerdings scheint mir, daß reicht nicht um euch hinterher zu kommen. 

Einen so lahmen Einsteig hatte ich ja noch nie...

bis bald

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Gjosta (22. November 2012)

Hallo,

Bettina, mich hast du bestimmt bald eingeholt. Ich schaffe es auch nicht mehr als 2-3mal in der Woche. Bin ja froh jetzt einmal die Woche Spinning zu machen, dank Steffi  
Ins Büro radeln ist bei meinem Job nicht möglich. Da käme ich dann geschwitzt an und wir haben keine Duschmöglichkeit. Außerdem ist es im Anzug oder Kostüm auf dem MTB wohl eher nicht ratsam zu radeln 
Grundsätzlich will ich über den Winter einfach nur fit bleiben und den Spass am Biken behalten. Der Winterpokal ist natürlich schon eine gute Motivation abends doch nochmal das MTB aus dem Keller zu holen und nicht auf dem Sofa sitzen zu bleiben


----------



## Sleyvas (28. November 2012)

Huhu Mädels!

Ins Büro radeln zu können, wäre absolut klasse. Aber 40km einfach, Kostümchen, kein Spind und fragwürdige Duschmöglichkeiten etc. lassen die Idee ziemlich schnell platzen. Nicht dass ich so nicht schon genug machen würde  Fürs Studio zu blechen muss sich ja auch lohnen. 
Ich bin mal sehr sehr gespannt, was mir das neue Kraftprogramm mit Langhantel, Kurzhanteln und Stabi mit eigenem Körpergewicht in der kommenden  Saison bringen wird. Hoffentlich endlich mal genug Power in den Haxen 

Gibt's denn eigentlich so wenig bikende Mädels aus der Gegend? Es wäre schon klasse, wenn sie die restlichen beiden Teamplätze auch noch besetzt werden würden! Gibt wieder etwas mehr Ansporn!

LG
Steffi


----------



## Bettina (28. November 2012)

Hi Mädels,
da habe ich es wahrlich besser. wenn ich ins Büro muss sind es 20 km einfach und ich könnte quasi in den Radklamotten rumsitzen. Bei uns kommt fast nie Kundschaft vorbei. Duschen haben wir leider auch nicht, aber ich zieh mich dann um und mach mich etwas frisch 
Nur wenn ich unterwegs bin, habe ich eine Kleiderordnung zu beachten.  Aber das geht so...

Leider werden wir unsere restlichen Plätze nicht belegen können, denn am 19.11. war Annahmeschluß. 

Studiovertrag habe ich auch letzte Woche abgeschloßen. Nach 2 Jahren krankheitsbedingtem Ruhemodus fehlt mir noch einiges. Da kann ich nun im Winter in Ruhe dran arbeiten - hoffe ich zumindest.

Sobald mein Terminkalender etwas entspannter ist, könnten wir uns sehr gerne mal zu einer (langsamen) Runde auf eurer Seite treffen. Würde mich freuen 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bettina (2. Oktober 2013)

Da zitiere ich mich mal selber 


Bettina schrieb:


> @all (*aber nur an Mädels*  )
> 
> Es sind noch Plätze frei
> Ich bin für drei Tage weg, aber dann bin ich wieder online.
> ...



P.S. bin etwas länger weg als die drei Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bettina,

da mein (überregionales) Team der letzten 2 Winterpokale wohl nicht mehr zustande kommt, würde ich mich gerne bei dir/euch einklinken! Hat natürlich den Vorteil, daß man bzw. frau bei einem regionalem Team auch mal gemeinsam auf Tour gehen und Punkte sammeln kann.

Würde mich freuen, so bald wie möglich von dir zu hören bzw. lesen! 

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## Sleyvas (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich "winterpokale" gern wieder mit - allerdings werde ich nicht mehr so übermäßig viele Punkte wie im vergangenen Jahr liefern. Da hatte ich noch keine vernünftige zweirädrige Alternative zum Training im Studio und privat sah es auch etwas anders aus


----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bettina,

also ich würde auch gerne im Winterpokal mitmachen. Wäre schön wenn ihr noch einen Platz habt.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## MissQuax (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo @Angsthase 62,
hallo @Sleyvas,

da Bettina immer noch nicht geantwortet hat, mein Vorschlag:

Wir gründen schon mal selbst ein Team ("Ladies only Rhein-Main-Taunus"?), wenn Bettina dann mag kann sie ja noch dazu stoßen. Obwohl ich ein rein regionales Team mal nicht schlecht finden würde, da wenigstens die Chance besteht, mal gemeinsam Punkte zu sammeln! Bisher war ich in einem "überregionalen" Team, wo Kontakt nur über das Forum möglich war.

Was meint Ihr? Wenn Ihr einverstanden seid, würde ich schnellstmöglich loslegen! Ich scharre schon mit den Hufen! 

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Oktober 2013)

Na dann scharre mal. Ich mache mit.

LG Angsthase


----------



## MissQuax (18. Oktober 2013)

@Angsthase 62 @Sleyvas
Das Team ist gegründet, ihr könnt euren Aufnahmeantrag stellen! 

@ alle noch teamlosen Mädels aus der Region Rhein-Main/Taunus:

Wer möchte noch mitmachen? Das Motto des Teams:
*Mit viel Spaß (wenn möglich gelegentlichen gemeinsamen Touren) und ohne Stress gut durch den Winter kommen!                 *

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## MissQuax (18. Oktober 2013)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Na dann scharre mal. Ich mache mit.
> 
> LG Angsthase


----------



## Sleyvas (18. Oktober 2013)

Supi, dann beantrage ich doch direkt mal


----------



## Bettina (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi, bin wieder da und habe direkt beantragt 
Ich hoffe, es wird wieder ein guter Winter für mich, ich werde mal wieder versuchen planvoll zu trainineren und ein Spinningrad steht schon neben mir!

Viele Grüße
Bettina (ich habe den Winter grad in Südtirol besichtigt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei   Danke MissQuax!

Was ist denn mit Angsthase und Sleyvas?

Und dann fehlt uns noch eine  dann wären wir mal wieder komplett!


----------



## MissQuax (21. Oktober 2013)

@Angsthase 62 und @Sleyvas



Bettina schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei   Danke MissQuax!
> 
> Was ist denn mit Angsthase und Sleyvas?
> 
> Und dann fehlt uns noch eine  dann wären wir mal wieder komplett!


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

sorry - mein Handy hatte mich boykottiert und mir einen gestellten Antrag vorgegaukelt. Jetzt sollte es besser aussehen 

LG


----------



## MissQuax (21. Oktober 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> sorry - mein Handy hatte mich boykottiert und mir einen gestellten Antrag vorgegaukelt. Jetzt sollte es besser aussehen
> 
> LG



Tut es - willkommen im Team!


----------



## MissQuax (23. Oktober 2013)

So, aktuell sind wir zu viert:

Bettina, Sleyvas, Angsthase 62 und meine Wenigkeit.

*Wir suchen noch 1 nettes Mädel, wenn möglich aus dem Großraum Rhein-Main-Taunus, zur Komplettierung des Teams!

Keine Angst, bei uns geht's stressfrei zu. Und wir beissen nicht!*


----------



## Bikebetti (25. Oktober 2013)

Nehmt Ihr mich noch auf ?Wäre Interessiert;gebt mir doch Bescheid ,vielleicht geht das Training auch zusammen.Gruss bikebetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi Bikebetti, super!
Wir sehen uns ja schon kommendes Wochenende zu einfahren für den WP


----------



## MissQuax (27. Oktober 2013)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr mich noch auf ?Wäre Interessiert;gebt mir doch Bescheid ,vielleicht geht das Training auch zusammen.Gruss bikebetti



Hi Bikebetti,

ja klar, Antrag schon angenommen, jetzt sind wir komplett! 

Herzlich willkommen im Team!


----------



## Bikebetti (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Danke für die Aufnahme ,wenn alles klappt , bin ich gleich nächstes Wochenende mit Bettina schon mal fleißig dabei Minuten zu sammeln .
Gruß bikebetti


----------



## MissQuax (27. Oktober 2013)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke für die Aufnahme ,wenn alles klappt , bin ich gleich nächstes Wochenende mit Bettina schon mal fleißig dabei Minuten zu sammeln .
> Gruß bikebetti



Hi bikebetti,

schön, daß ihr zusammen fahrt, aber leider zählen am nächsten Wochenende (02./03.11.) die Minuten noch nicht - der WP startet erst am 04.11.2013!

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß und schöne Touren! 

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## Bikebetti (27. Oktober 2013)

Sorry,hast natürlich recht ,keine Minuten sondern Punkte und erst ab dem 4.11.! Alles Klar .Gruss bikebetti


----------



## Bettina (7. November 2013)

So. Gestartet sind wir und da mein Auto schwächelt sieht es ganz gut aus


----------



## bikebecker (25. November 2013)

Hallo

Danke für die Tour am Samstag in sehr angenehmer Gesellschaft 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bettina (26. November 2013)

Hi, ich finde auch, dass es eine sehr nette Rundfahrt war. Gestern auf dem Spinningrad war es dagegen super langweilig  Aber ich konnte den angepeilten Pulsbereich besser halten. 
Wie war das mit dem Nightride am Flughafen? Unter der Woche kann ich demnächst besser als den den Wochenenden.
Gruß Bettina


----------



## MissQuax (16. September 2014)

@Angsthase 62
@Bikebetti
@Bettina
@Rubinstein5 

Hallo,
es ist zwar noch "ein klein wenig" Zeit bis zum WP-Start, aber ich wollte den Thread schon mal wieder "ausgraben". Vielleicht wollt ihr ja auch schon ein "verbindliches" Statement abgeben, ob ihr (wieder) mit dabei seid!?
LG, MissQuax


----------



## Rubinstein5 (16. September 2014)

argh...
jetzt wird´s ernst...
Dann musst du mir das aber auch mal erklären, MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Dabei!


MissQuax schrieb:


> @Angsthase 62
> @Bikebetti
> @Bettina
> @Rubinstein5
> ...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. September 2014)

Oh Gott, ist es schon wieder so weit?? Muß ich jetzt auch schon den "wilden Süden" zusammentrommeln??
Nein, ich mag noch nicht an Kälte und Nebel und Schnee und Pilates (ich hasse Pilates) und Spinning und 5 Lagen Bikeklamotten übereinander und Dunkelheit und leere Batterien in der Lupine und elende Punkte denken...


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ... leere Batterien in der Lupine ...


Ich empfehle: Supernova und Nabendynamo


----------



## MissQuax (18. Oktober 2014)

@Angsthase 62 
@Bikebetti 

Hallo, wie schaut's mit euch beiden aus? Ist nicht mehr lange bis zum WP-Start (nur noch 2 Wochen + 2 Tage!)!


----------



## Bettina (18. Oktober 2014)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @Angsthase 62
> @Bikebetti
> @Bettina
> @Rubinstein5
> ...


Der Winterpokal 2014/15 ist eröffnet. Miss Quax kannst du wieder das Team eröffnen und uns reinlassen? ich bin ab morgen früh im Urlaub und kann dann nicht reinlassen. Und wehe ihr laßt mir kein Plätzchen frei


----------



## MissQuax (18. Oktober 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal 2014/15 ist eröffnet. Miss Quax kannst du wieder das Team eröffnen und uns reinlassen? ich bin ab morgen früh im Urlaub und kann dann nicht reinlassen. Und wehe ihr laßt mir kein Plätzchen frei



So, das Team ist gegründet. Bettina, kannst gleich den Antrag stellen (bitte in 3-facher Ausfertigung, Bakschisch für das freie Plätzchen ist schnellstmöglich persönlich zu entrichten! )!

@Angsthase 62
@Bikebetti
@Rubinstein
Ihr könnt auch, wenn ihr wollt!


----------



## Bettina (18. Oktober 2014)

Antrag ist gestellt, über den Rest reden wir dann bei der nächstbesten Ausfahrt


----------



## Bikebetti (18. Oktober 2014)

Na gut ,überredet; war ja nett mit Euch ;warum also nicht ,muss mich so oder so bewegen , in der Gruppe macht's einfach mehr Spaß ,also :gebongt ,bin dabei .Wann gehts denn los?


----------



## MissQuax (18. Oktober 2014)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Na gut ,überredet; war ja nett mit Euch ;warum also nicht ,muss mich so oder so bewegen , in der Gruppe macht's einfach mehr Spaß ,also :gebongt ,bin dabei .Wann gehts denn los?



Am 3.11. geht's los. Wenn du den Antrag stellst, bist du mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. Oktober 2014)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Na gut ,überredet; war ja nett mit Euch ;warum also nicht ,muss mich so oder so bewegen , in der Gruppe macht's einfach mehr Spaß ,also :gebongt ,bin dabei .Wann gehts denn los?


Apropos in der Gruppe: bist du zufälligerweise Anfang November in Berlin? Dann schau mal in deine 'Unterhaltungen'


----------



## Angsthase 62 (21. Oktober 2014)

So hab nun auch endlich meinen Antrag gestellt. Dann kann der Winter mit Schnee, Eis, Sturm und Regen ja kommen. Es hat uns doch mal ehrlich allen etwas gefehlt. Die dicken Socken, Winterschuhe, 5 Lagen Oberteile ......grrrrr

Gruß Angsthase


----------



## MissQuax (12. Oktober 2015)

@Angsthase 62
@Bikebetti
@Bettina 
@Rubinstein5

Hallo ihr Lieben,
es geht wieder los: der Winter naht (es soll in den Mittelgebirgslagen die nächsten Tage vielleicht sogar schon die ersten Schneefälle geben ) und somit auch der Start des Winterpokals (02.11.)!

Seid ihr wieder mit dabei???

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Rubinstein5 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin nicht dabei. Ich laufe/fahre sowieso mit dem Hund und muss sowieso raus. 
Viel Spaß!!
Grüße
R5


----------



## wintergriller (13. Oktober 2015)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich bin nicht dabei. Ich laufe/fahre sowieso mit dem Hund und muss sowieso raus.
> Viel Spaß!!
> ...



Aloha zusammen,
ich bin vor drei, vier Jahren schonmal in diesem WP-Team mitgefahren und falls ihr jetzt einen Platz frei habt, würde ich mich mal bewerben 

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## Bettina (13. Oktober 2015)

Prima,  @Bikebetti macht bestimmt auch wieder mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (13. Oktober 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Prima,  @Bikebetti macht bestimmt auch wieder mit!


Woher kennst Du nur meine Antwort ? Kannst neuerdings auch noch Gedanken lesen ?............Na gut ,überredet ,bin dabei ,aber nur weil Ihr das seid ,bei der Kombi ..... Wer weiß wo das endet .....


----------



## Bettina (13. Oktober 2015)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Wer weiß wo das endet ...


Ich nehme an auf dem Feldberg?!


----------



## Bettina (15. Oktober 2015)

@Bikebetti @wintergriller @Angsthase 62 
Unsere MissQuax hat das Team schon eröffnet, also bitte anmelden!


----------



## wintergriller (15. Oktober 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> @Bikebetti @wintergriller @Angsthase 62
> Unsere MissQuax hat das Team schon eröffnet, also bitte anmelden!


Done


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Oktober 2015)

Gerne mache ich mit. bei mir wird es mit dem Punktesammeln nur etwas dauern, da ich gestern erst meine Meniskus op hatte.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wie ging das mit dem eintragen nochmal


----------



## wintergriller (15. Oktober 2015)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wie ging das mit dem eintragen nochmal



Ganz oben "Winterpokal" auswählen, dann "Mein Team", dann kommt irgendwas, dass man noch in keinem Team sei und die Liste mit den bereits vorhandenen Teams, dort das richtige  Team auswählen und bewerben 

Für Deinen Meniskus alles Gute! Hoffentlich hast Du einen guten Verlauf und kannst diesen Winter noch Punkt sammeln! Wir müssen dann unbedingt mal zusammen fahren! Bin im Winter viel mit dem Hardtail im Weiltal unterwegs


----------



## black_storm (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich will ein neues Team gründen "*Rennrad Verbindung Frankfurt*". Gerne mit Rennrad- und MTB Begeisterten hier aus der Gegend ....

Freue mich über Teammitglieder


http://winterpokal.rennrad-news.de/team/159

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/175


----------



## 4mate (17. Oktober 2015)

black_storm schrieb:


> Ich will ein neues Team gründen "*Rennrad Verbindung Frankfurt*". Gerne mit Rennrad- und MTB Begeisterten hier aus der Gegend ....
> 
> Freue mich über Teammitglieder
> 
> ...









  Same shit every year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




> * Rennrad Verbindung Frankfurt *
> (Road Cycling Connection Frankfurt)


= *KEIN!* MTB Team


----------



## black_storm (17. Oktober 2015)

Doch !
Wir sind bis jetzt beides, also MTB im Winter + im Sommer Rennrad. Haben aber den Namen so gewählt da wir im Sommer Rennrad fahren und ursprünglich aus der Gruppe ein Rennradtreff werden sollte. Name besteht deswegen schon seit 2010

Aber:

Im Winter 100%  MTB und teilweise auch Crossrad

Freue mich über Teammitglieder
http://winterpokal.rennrad-news.de/team/159
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/175

gerne auch Mitglieder die mehrere Jahren drin bleiben. Macht dann mehr Spaß auch wegen Vorjahresvergleich und Statistiken......Und langjährige Mitglieder posten dann auch meistens mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. Oktober 2015)

@ Wintergriller
Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Verlauf super zufrieden. Ich hoffe ab Dezember wieder biken und joggen zu können. Gerne auch Mtb Touren mit dir.
Du musst dann halt nur Schneckentempo fahren.


----------



## Bettina (18. Oktober 2015)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Schneckentempo


Da bin ich auch gerne mal wieder dabei,  muss mich ja mal wieder ranarbeiten.
Weiter gute Besserung


----------



## Estrella (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, ich hätte auch Lust, beim WP mit zu machen. Ist noch ein Plätzchen frei? Bin bis zum Frühjahr in Elternzeit und versuche dreimal in der Woche zu radeln und zu laufen...manchmal klappt das sogar  würde das passen?


----------



## Bettina (27. Oktober 2015)

Estrella schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte auch Lust, beim WP mit zu machen. Ist noch ein Plätzchen frei? Bin bis zum Frühjahr in Elternzeit und versuche dreimal in der Woche zu radeln und zu laufen...manchmal klappt das sogar  würde das passen?


Hallo,  unser Team ist schon vollständig.  Schau doch mal in der Teamsuche im Winterpokal und gib dort Ladies Only ein, dann siehst du alle Teams die mit Mädels hier aus dem Forum gebildet wurden und du siehst wo noch jemand fehlt.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bettina,
was macht den deine Schulter? Bist du schon wieder fleißig am biken?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## wintergriller (29. Oktober 2015)

Aloha Mädels,
bin ja mal gespannt, ob wir wirklich mal eine gemeinsame Tour zustande bekommen 

Ich habe mir jedenfalls vorgenommen hier regelmäßig reinzuschreiben, was ich die Woche so mache (oder zumindest vorhabe zu machen )
Ich plane im nächsten Jahr eine Triathlon Mitteldistanz und habe mir dafür einen Trainingsplan erstellt mit dem ich diese Woche gestartet habe! Es wird also relativ viele Lauf- und Schwimmpunkte von mir geben. Radfahren wird aber sicherlich nicht zu kurz kommen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls auf einen scheearmen Winter, damit ich weiterhin mindestens einmal wöchentlich mit dem Rad von Schmitten zur Arbeit nach Frankfurt fahren kann.

Schade, dass der WP erst am Montag startet: Am Sonntag bin ich beim Duathlon in Neu-Isenburg und könnte dort direkt ordentlich punkten . Am Montag steht dann mein Kraulkurs an und Dienstag wollte ich einen Teil des Arbeitsweges laufend bewältigen! Mitwoch wieder schwimmen und Donnerstag eine MTB Tour mit den Arbeitskollegen.... Am Wochenende steht bisher nur eine kurze Laufeinheit an. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wird aber sicherlich noch MTB gefahren!

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2015)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo Bettina,
> was macht den deine Schulter? Bist du schon wieder fleißig am biken?
> 
> Liebe Grüße


Fleißig kann man das nicht nennen 
Aber ich versuche es, ich darf halt keinesfalls drauf fallen... Ist ja noch nicht knöchern, aber ein bisschen Sachen radeln tue ich schon wieder. 
Wann machen wir unsere Reha-Runde?
Gute Besserung


----------



## Bettina (30. Oktober 2015)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Aloha Mädels,
> bin ja mal gespannt, ob wir wirklich mal eine gemeinsame Tour zustande bekommen


Aber sicher bekommen wir das hin, wenn du mal Rekonvaleszenz oder sonsige Erholungsrunden brauchst,  sag Bescheid und wir radeln mit dir 
Ich freue mich total auf den Winter,  denn so langsam wird die Schulter dann ja ausgeheilt sein!!


----------



## wintergriller (4. November 2015)

Wir haben ja jetzt schon länger eine Inversionswetterlage, aber heute war es echt der Hammer: 12Grad und klarer Himmel (habe sogar eine Sternschnuppe gesehen ) in Schmitten und 4Grad bei dichter Nebelsuppe ab Hohemark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (4. November 2015)

ich stochere nur noch im Nebel rum... und ständig sehe ich nichts mit den Wassertröpfchen auf der Brille. Heute tauche dann aus dem Nichts der Rübenernter auf. Die Dinger sind echt groß


----------



## wintergriller (5. November 2015)

Heute gibt es endlich die ersten Bikepunkte von mir: Nightride mit Freunden und Arbeitskollegen in der Nähe von Gießen  
Freu mich schon total! Gestern musste ich dafür tatsächlich noch den Reifen an meinem Enduro wechseln. Die zwei üblen Schnitte wurden trotz Flicken und Milch einfach nicht wieder dicht  Schade, der Reifen war quasi neu


----------



## Bikebetti (5. November 2015)

Mänsch seid Ihr aber fleißig ,fleißig am Tief äh Hochstapeln ??? !! Ich habe mich noch nicht ganz von meinem Schock vom Montag erholt ,is wie nach einem Autounfall ,man meidet jetzt gern mal das Rad wegen der schlechten Erfahrungen ,derSchock sitzt doch  noch  ganz schön tief .Ich hoffe angesichts des zu erwartenden Wetters .meine Lust wieder zu finden .... Wo fahrt Ihr denn ?


----------



## Bettina (6. November 2015)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Wo fahrt Ihr denn


Hi Betti, im Moment komme ich leider am Wochenende nicht zum Radeln,  nur zur Arbeit fahren ist terminlich drin. Aber ich hoffe das wird sich bald ändern. 
Wenn die Nebelsuppe weg ist,  kannst du auch wieder entspannter fahren.  Gutes Licht natürlich vorausgesetzt


----------



## wintergriller (6. November 2015)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Mänsch seid Ihr aber fleißig ,fleißig am Tief äh Hochstapeln ??? !! Ich habe mich noch nicht ganz von meinem Schock vom Montag erholt ,is wie nach einem Autounfall ,man meidet jetzt gern mal das Rad wegen der schlechten Erfahrungen ,derSchock sitzt doch  noch  ganz schön tief .Ich hoffe angesichts des zu erwartenden Wetters .meine Lust wieder zu finden .... Wo fahrt Ihr denn ?



Ich wette Du sitzt am WE schon wieder auf dem Rad 

Wir waren gestern am Dünsberg bei Giessen. War eine einfache Runde mit netten Trails!
Heute früh dann noch mit dem Enduro zur Arbeit: Den roten Balken vom Sandplacken zur Hohemark runter


----------



## Bettina (6. November 2015)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich wette Du sitzt am WE schon wieder auf dem Rad


Klar wird sie das, kann ja nicht sein, daß ich mehr Punkte habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (24. November 2015)

Aloha,
der erste Mesozyklus meines Trainingsplans ist durch: Erwartungsgemäß habe ich mal wieder beim Laufen und Schwimmen geschludert und stattdessen etwas mehr Zeit auf dem Rad verbracht als geplant - aber das Wetter war einfach zu gut 
Seit gestern läuft der zweite Mesozyklus und das hieß erstmal schwimmen. Allerdings nicht wie geplant Kraulkurs, sondern Vereinstraining, da das Nordbad in DA wegen eines technischen Defekts geschlossen ist und somit kein Kurs stattfinden konnte  
Es besteht noch Hoffnung für mich: Laut Vereinskollegen sieht es gut aus, was ich mir da zurecht paddel ...allerdings brauch ich nach 50m immernoch eine kleine Pause 
Heute dann Lauftraining auf der Aschebahn und morgen wieder Schwimmen. Donnerstag und Freitag habe ich Urlaub und werde min. zweimal biken und einen Berglauf machen. Am WE dann nochmal laufen und evtl. nochmal biken. Laut Plan ist diese Woche zwar wieder nur einmal biken, aber lockere Runden gehen immer  
Mal sehen wie das Wetter mitspielt, bei uns liegt schon einiges an Schnee 

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. November 2015)

Einiges an Schnee ist gut. Wie sieht es denn im Wald aus? Bei uns lag heute morgen ca. 10 cm Schnee vor der Haustüre.
Gruß Antje


----------



## wintergriller (28. November 2015)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Einiges an Schnee ist gut. Wie sieht es denn im Wald aus? Bei uns lag heute morgen ca. 10 cm Schnee vor der Haustüre.
> Gruß Antje


Im Wald gibt es aktuell "alles"  und es ändert sich permanent 
Donnerstag: Viel Schnee, da wo schon Forst/Jagd/Landwirtschaft durch sind extrem viel Matsch. Der abgefahrene Rocket Ron am Hinterrad war definitiv völlig überfordert und ich bin einige Male auf der Stelle gefahren!
Freitag: Rund um den Feldberg gefrorener Matsch und Eis, im Bereich Hühner- und Rennstrasse perfekte Bedingungen, wenig Matsch und auf den Wegen kein Eis und nur wenig Schnee. Ich bin einen Trail gefahren, der war leider bremsscheibentief vermatscht. Spikes waren auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl....auch wenn mein Hinterrad (Tubeless) dauernd Luft verloren hat und ich die Runde deshalb etwas abgekürzt habe 
Samstag: Wenn ich so rausschaue scheint es Richtung Schnee und Matsch zu gehen.....werde heute nicht fahren!


----------



## Bettina (10. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Mädels, wer ist denn diesen Winter dabei?
@Bikebetti @murmel04 @wintergriller 

Ich würde gerne wieder gemeinsam die eine oder andere Runde drehen und mal fitter durch den Winter kommen!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Oktober 2018)

Huh, das waere ja noch mein Einzugsgebiet. Wuerd gerne bei diesem Winterpokal mitmachen, waere cool, wenn noch Platz waere. 
Abgesehen davon, dass @Bikebetti eh mal den Stadtwald unsicher machen wollte.


----------



## Bettina (13. Oktober 2018)

Hi. Bin aus dem Urlaub zurück  
@linfer klar, du wohnst ja auch am Rhein! 
Was ist mit den anderen los?


----------



## murmel04 (14. Oktober 2018)

Mal scharf nachdenken.

Ja ok, mache mit


----------



## Bettina (15. Oktober 2018)

Team ist angelegt 
@wintergriller : bist du dabei?
Bikebetti ist leider nicht dabei, aber sie radelt natürlich trotzdem mit uns 
@linfer bist herzlich willkommen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Oktober 2018)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich so viele Gelegenheiten wie moeglich zum gemeinsamen Fahren finden.


----------



## Bettina (15. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich so viele Gelegenheiten wie moeglich zum gemeinsamen Fahren finden.


Wenn der Winter so lang wird wie der Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. Oktober 2018)




----------



## murmel04 (15. Oktober 2018)

Wir machen einfach mit Sommer weiter


----------



## wintergriller (16. Oktober 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Team ist angelegt
> @wintergriller : bist du dabei?
> Bikebetti ist leider nicht dabei, aber sie radelt natürlich trotzdem mit uns
> @linfer bist herzlich willkommen



Huch....Winterpokal  Das habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht 
Bin dabei


----------



## Bettina (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube biken mit Hänger gibt extra Punkte


----------



## wintergriller (17. Oktober 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich glaube biken mit Hänger gibt extra Punkte


----------



## wintergriller (17. Oktober 2018)

Wir hätten noch einen Platz frei  Wer macht noch mit?


----------



## Bettina (19. Oktober 2018)

@GudrunFK huhu  hier ist der thread zur Winterpokalgruppe.


----------



## future27 (22. Oktober 2018)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Wir hätten noch einen Platz frei  Wer macht noch mit?


Ich würde ja gern - bin aber aus dem Ruhrpott 

Bettina und Murmel kennen mich (virtuell) ja schon. Ich radle jeden Tag 30 km und bin damit ein zuverlässiger Punktelieferant. Leider kann ich aber weder mit euch mitradeln, noch bin ich MTBlerin ... ich fahre ein Trekkingrad, aber mit Leidenschaft und ca. 8.500 km im Jahr. Schnee und Eis gibt es im Ruhrpott kaum, deswegen kann ich fast immer ganzjährig fahren.

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Bettina (22. Oktober 2018)

Tata 
Vollständig für den Winter. Mit Steffi ist dann auch wieder meine stille Stimme da, die mir sagt man kann bei jedem Wetter zur Arbeit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Oktober 2018)

Dann hörst du jetzt zwei kleine Stimmen.


----------



## Bettina (22. Oktober 2018)

Na prima 
Reden die dann miteinander?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Oktober 2018)




----------



## future27 (26. Oktober 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Na prima
> Reden die dann miteinander?


Bis jetzt nicht  Wir kennen uns ja noch nicht. Aber schön, dass es noch mehr "Dauerradler" gibt. Danke für die Aufnahme, ich freue mich schon auf den diesjährigen Pokal. 

LG
Steffi


----------



## wintergriller (29. Oktober 2018)

Moin moin Ladies 
Ich habe dann (mal wieder ) einen grandiosen Fehlstart in den Winterpokal hingelegt  
Normalerweise pendel ich ja auch jeden Tag knapp 30km, daraus wird diese Woche jedoch wohl erstmal nichts! Gestern hat es sich bereits abgezeichnet: Die Zwillinge sind verschnupft  Letzte Nacht wurde der Husten dann so heftig, dass an Schlaf (bei mir und den Kids) nicht zu denken war. Zu allem Überfluss kratzt es bei meinem Mann und mir jetzt auch noch im Hals 
Also um halb 5 die Nacht für beendet erklärt und mit dem Auto in die Firma: Rechner und sonstigen Bürokram holen und den Rest der Woche dann Homeoffice 


Hoffe bei euch läuft es besser


----------



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2018)

Oh je. Gute Besserung euch allen.

Ich bin zwar gesund aber die nächsten 10 Tage ständig zu Kunden unterwegs... Nix Radpendeln... Stau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (5. November 2018)

Respekt, Ladies 
Da habt ihr ja teilweise schon richtig fett Punkte eingefahren  Weiter so 
Bei mir ging es heute erst los: Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und dabei ein paar Schlenker eingebaut um auf 1h Fahrzeit zu kommen. Traditionell versuche ich ja auch immer mit der ersten Radfahrt im WP möglichst viele Punkte zu holen, aufgrund geänderter Verhältnisse ist dieses Jahr das Niveau bei mir halt etwas niedriger


----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. November 2018)

Ich musste Vorarbeit leisten, weil ich diese Woche bis auf die paar km zur Arbeit nicht fahren kann.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. März 2019)

Bin lange nicht so viel unterwegs, wie ich gerne wollte, aber besonders gestern konnte ich die längeren Tage noch ausnutzen und eine kleine Runde nach der Arbeit dranhängen. Strenggenommen hätte ich die Woche über Zeit gehabt vor der Arbeit zu fahren, aber da ist mir dann zuviel Zeitdruck im Hinterkopf dabei.
Wettertechnisch sieht es fürs Wochenende ja zumindest trocken aus.




 



Einer der schönsten Aussichtspunkte, bevor es auf einen der unterhaltsamsten Trails in dieser Gegend geht.


----------



## wintergriller (22. Oktober 2019)

Aloha Mädels,

Montag geht es schon wieder los mit Winterpokal ?
Wer ist dabei?
Ein Team habe ich schon angelegt: *Ladies only - Rhein-Main/Taunus*

Grüße,
Dani


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dani. Ich würde gerne mal wieder mitmachen.

Grüße Antje


----------



## wintergriller (24. Oktober 2019)

Aloha Antje,
willkommen im Team   ? 

Grüße,
Dani


----------



## wintergriller (28. Oktober 2019)

Sonst keiner Bock diesen Winter?
@GudrunFK @Bettina @Bikebetti @linfer @future27


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahr dieses Jahr woanders mit.


----------



## Bettina (28. Oktober 2019)

Ok ich habe mich heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit überredet und bin dabei  vielleicht ist @future27 ja auch zu überreden. Würde mich freuen


----------



## GudrunFK (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich mache gerne mit, dann habe ich einen Ansporn, dabei zu bleiben. Einen Versuch ist es Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GudrunFK (29. Oktober 2019)

Wo muss ich mich anmelden? Kenn mich hier nicht so aus.... finde auch das LO Treffen 2020 nicht


----------



## wintergriller (29. Oktober 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ok ich habe mich heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit überredet und bin dabei  vielleicht ist @future27 ja auch zu überreden. Würde mich freuen


Yipieehhh....habe dich gerade bestätigt 



GudrunFK schrieb:


> Wo muss ich mich anmelden? Kenn mich hier nicht so aus.... finde auch das LO Treffen 2020 nicht



Verusch mal diesen Link, da solltest Du hoffentlich irgendwo beitreten können ;-)




__





						Team Altmeister ohne Punktedruck - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de
				




Wegen LO Treffen 2020: Bist Du in der Ladies Treffen Gruppen?
Geht dieser Link?


----------



## Bettina (29. Oktober 2019)

@GudrunFK was ist los? Haderst du mit der Software? 
Und wo steckt @future27


----------



## GudrunFK (30. Oktober 2019)

Mal langsam, war dienstlich im Ausland unterwegs   . Habe es geschafft für WP. Aber leider nicht LO. Kämpfe noch ....


----------



## GudrunFK (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe leider die Berechtigung nicht für LO. Treffen


----------



## Bettina (30. Oktober 2019)

GudrunFK schrieb:


> Ich habe leider die Berechtigung nicht für LO. Treffen


Hm. Also in der Unterhaltung bist du drin....


----------



## wintergriller (1. November 2019)

Willkommen Gudrun  

Jetzt bräuchten wir noch eine Fahrerin für ein komplettes Team!


----------



## GudrunFK (1. November 2019)

Ich hätte noch eine Interessentin. Ich schicke ihr mal den Link. Wohnt in Oberreifenberg.


----------



## Elke123 (1. November 2019)

Mache gerne mit! Elke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (4. November 2019)

Elke123 schrieb:


> Mache gerne mit! Elke



Hallo Elke,

super! Dazu müsstest Du einen Beitrittsantrag im Winterpokal stellen. Versuche mal diesen Link, da sollte irgendwo was mit "diesem Team beitreteten" stehen ;-) 




__





						Team Altmeister ohne Punktedruck - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## wintergriller (6. November 2019)

Willkommen Elke  
Damit wären wir nun komplett! Viel Spass beim Punkte sammeln


----------

